# Genesis: Birth of the Super-Powered 1.0



## Byrd (May 16, 2013)

> This is the world of Earth set in a different setting. Our story begin when a mysterious object (Codename: Genesis) came into earth orbit and crashed into the planet. Although scientist tried to figure out the mysterious object, upon cracking it open.. it release a tremendous amount of energy across the globe resulting in billions of people dying and changing the face of the earth. The energy also altered some humans and animals across the globe giving them extraordinary abilities known as superpowers... In some cases these altered humans have taken up the mantle to become "Superheroes". These Superheroes go about delivering Justice in many forms, whether it's saving lives, protecting from evil etc. But some have chosen to walk down a darker road and these people are called Villains, or Super villains possessing the same powers as the heroes. These super villains go about doing whatever they please such as taking over
> countries.
> 
> The continents were rearranged and now there are 6 continents. There has also been the discovery of the mysterious element named Genetium, which can release massive amounts of energy. This happen approx. 50 years ago. Currently these countries are kept in order by the Treaty of the Sixth, which prohibited war between each of these powerful nations, but tensions are always brewing.
> ...



*Primal Vista, Americana*

It was early in the morning, Terry was on top of a nearby building watching and waiting. This was his job or for a better use of words, his hobby. Using his abilities and a simple disguise covered his face , he would stop local punks and criminals from committing wrongful acts. He also noted that the Organization hasn't been sending any assassins after him lately. It was a real breather for once.

_"Lets see what we got today"_ Terry says while watching. He had become a legend in the city and he was proud of it. 

*BOOM!!!*.. An explosion was seen at a nearby Cafe. Terry quickly jumps from the building and takes flight heading to the Cafe. Mobsters had bomb the place for failure to pay protection money. Terry noted that it was about 10 guys armed with high-powered rifles and that they were in an intense shoot out with the police. 

"Geez, guys... early in the morning" he mutters while in flight. One of the mobsters notice him and quickly shot at him but the bullet misses as he received a flying kick in the torso by Terry as he landed. The other mobsters aim and open fired at Terry. Terry quickly dodges using a good display of acrobatics and one by one takes out the mobsters using only his legs. He was good at showing off. The Police was astonish as usual upon the sight of this, but before the news crew and the police could ask him any questions, he takes flight once more...

and thus begins the tale of Genesis


----------



## manidk (May 16, 2013)

"John" was finished.

As the building behind him crumbled apart he walked away calmly.

"No leads here, either..."

"John" has been wandering this planet for 50 long years since the Calamity, trying to find the key to his past and his "condition."

He awoke a few days after Genesis exploded in a lab in Brazil, with no memory of who he was or what had happened to him.  All he knew was he now had a "power" over fluids, and has stopped aging.

He pondered on the laboratory he just destroyed...  It was abandoned, but donned the same name as the one he woke up in.

"Aperture Science."

He found no leads on his search.  It was as if someone had removed all important data from the computers, and his "Flow" couldn't detect any hidden record storage rooms.

So, as he had done many times before, he destroyed the building and moved on.

He opened up a Gallon-sized jug of water and concentrated; The water took the shape of a large disc.

"John" stepped on to the disc, and flew into the air.  He had a lead on another lab, this one in Antarctica.

"Off I go..."


----------



## P-X 12 (May 16, 2013)

*Zanzibar Land, Africa*

_Well, this sucks._

He knew knew he probably shouldn't have done it. _Don't do it_, said his conscience, _Wait until after you take him down_. But he took it anyways. Now he was running away in the outskirts of town, being tracked down by the personal army of some self proclaimed warlord (really he was some barely average gang leader) with a satchel filled with...well whatever it's filled with, it was heavy.. "Eh, serves him right for planning to screw me out of my money," he said to himself. "Besides, working for him sucked anyways."

Really, the last few months have been almost embarrassingly boring. _I mean, stealing from the poor,_ he thought. _Why would someone pay another person to do that? I mean, what the hell do they even have to steal?_ He wanted to do something that was fun and profitable, and then it hit him; rake down the wannabee warlord and collect his bounty. 

_And I just had to get sidetracked and steal his,_ he thought. "Oh well," he said. "Besides, fighting without the element of surprise, being hunted down by- albeit crappy -soldier's, having to find that smug guy again," he said while starting to laugh. " It'll be way more fun this way. And who knows, maybe I'll be able to turn a profit."

Just as he said that, six men with machine guns came out of the wood works, all aiming at Zeno's chest. 

"Right on time," he said aloud.


----------



## Asune (May 16, 2013)

*El Poderoso begins*

?Is the Moustache Lock!!!!!? Exclaimed the commenter through a microphone, and then the audience screamed excited?

Two tall and very build man were struggling in a ring, yet the right word would be that one was stomping over the other over and over again. 

At the last he gripped his opponent into a lock that somehow resembled a moustache in form, this was his signature move, and this was what the audience expected all the time. Rumors says that no one can break through that lock.

?9?10!!! And the winner is EL PODEROSO!!!!!!!!!? A more excited scream from the audience came after the commenter spat those words through the microphone.

The winner stood in the middle of the ring while doing a pose that enhanced his musculature yet make him look somehow like a brute.

He wore a wrestling suit colored in red with white straps, his mask was the same, and his moustache predominated on it.

He was called Carlitos Martinez, more known by the people as El Poderoso a top Mexican wrestler who had won numerous tournaments around the world.

---------------------------------

After celebrating, he was driving to his home, while drinking whisky. Of course anyone know what this means. He was quite drunk and wasn?t really paying attention to the road?. As a consequence the car went out of the road, fell through a ravine at the side and broke completely trapping the unconscious and bleeding driver inside?

The new went across the world. Well across those continents that allowed it on this era. 

?Famous wrestler got into car accident??

And for a long period of one month he didn?t opened his eyes?.

Then it happened? one day.

----------------------------------------------

On the hospital bed the man connected to alimentation device opened his eyes. It was so suddenly the shock that out of the surprise he smashed a device at the side of his bed with his bare hands?

His intelligent thought made him come only to one logical answer?

?I got into a car accident and survived?.. I have superpowers!!!!? It was a so obvious conclusion after all..

Then the man jumped through the window still with hospital clothes on it. He landed safely, despite jumping from a fourth store, so he logically assumed that it was due to the fact that he supposedly gained superpowers because he survived a car accident.

Then he run toward his house and smashed the door, went to his room and dressed with one of the many wrestling suits he had.

Then he jumped from the roof of his house toward the roof of a skyscraper and screamed
?YO SOY EL PODEROSO!!!.... And I have now superpowers, because I survived a car accident!!!!?

------------------------

The ruckus was quickly know in the hospital, and fairly the crew was confused?
On the hand of a doctor lied a medical record, it said.

?Patient got into car accident, several trauma around his body, his head was heavily injured, in case of recovery is highly probable that the patient end with crazy ideas or delusions?

Perhaps the ironic of this, is that he hit his head so hard that he believe he gained superpowers without reason?. And he gained them somehow... don't ask me how....


----------



## InfIchi (May 16, 2013)

The Calbria Family- 

piuma caduta della citt?

"It's not going to work." A group of men sat at a table, a long table, sitting fourteen elderly men, wearing fine suits. "Of course it will work uncle." Valencio smiled at his uncle, "You're just wearing your wig too tight and cant see straight." Valencio smiled a bit, teasing his uncle. "Valencio, You've just taken over your papa's spot a few months ago and yet you're already gettin too big for your britches to handles." Valencio nodded, "Uncle Tony, I can see your concern, I can tell you want the best for this family." Valencio stood up from his chair at the head of the table and began to walk past his uncles and cousins and second cousins... "Look at me, I'm young." He runs his fingers down the back of every chair he walks past. "I mean, I'm twenty five right? What do i know!" He laughs a little bit. 

"But come on uncle, It'll work!" He stops at Tony's chair, "Look at me uncle." He looks his uncle deep into the eyes. "I'm your nephew, right? We gotta work together on this right?" Tony nodded, "Yeah, We gotta work together." Velencio smiles, "Alright then, So i need you guys to do a couple of jobs for me. Like we planned it now." He starts to head back to his chair. "We take down each family individually, then this city is ours."


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2013)

*Introducing The Greatest Villain!*

*Americana:*

"Hello mother, father." Wally greeted as walked into his home after a long day at school. Wally was not an attractive looking teenager. He was extremely skinny and lanky as if he had yet to full grow into his body.

His hair was neatly combed but his shining braces were on him a bit wrong so he tended to spit when he talked. 

But the odd thing was the boy's home. It was filled with strange pieces of technology like it was from science fiction movie. 

Various tubes filled with strange liquids were running through the walls, walls were torn out to make room for various screens and computers.

A robot on wheels and with a roundish head wheeled up to Wally with a glass of fine Vino and a cup. The robot itself was dressed in a butler suit. The robot of course poured the wine into the cup and handed it off to Wally.

"Thank you Crone." Wally said 

The robot known as Crone nodded. "Of course sire it is what I was programmed for. How your day at school?" 

Wally simply stared at his robot with a stoic look. "Oh same old, same old surrounded by mindless apes. But nonetheless I must go to keep up normal appearances."

Now of course where were this boy's parents? He'd greeted them when he came in hadn't he? Well they were there. They were located in the giant hamster like cage with clung to the wall.

He'd been keeping them there for about a month now after he realized he was far smarter then them and their rules only.....held him back.

Based on the way they treated him before it hadn't been a difficult choice to make. Though how little time they had been captive. They'd already been reduced to an animal like state. 

Wally of course had to keep them fed. He always made sure to pick up Mcdonalds or some other kind of fast foot before coming home.

He tossed the big in between the bars. And his parents....or what was once known as his parents attacked the bag like two wild dogs. He sighed at their pathetic nature as he made his way down into the basement.

The basement was.....really BIG! It was full functional laboratory. Various robots were moving and working off blue prints that were laid out.

But the scary part each one was working on something different. They had been programmed to do so by Wally himself and the designs they were working off had been made by him as well. Of course various beakers and test tubes were in a secluded area away from the work area.

"Computer!" Wally shouted. "Make me Drakul and play Imperial March!"

What most people didn't know about Wally that he was wanted criminal. Terrorism was his game he was known as Drakul The Destroyer and he was really only  guilty of one crime. Constant attempts at world or on a boring day city domination.

Why did he want this? That was a secret he kept to himself.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzntZLHcYy0[/YOUTUBE]

Metallic arms stretched down and began to undress Wally down to his naked ass and then start re dressing him. His body suit was blood red with various pieces of silver armor covering it. Plus some very cheesy spike shoulder pads. 

But they were small enough so that they didn't look to bad. He also sported a black cloak which covered his face with a hood but that wasn't the only thing over his face. 

He also wore demonic looking metal mask to further conceal who he was. "Bwhahahahah It I Drakul The Destroyer!" 

He said as he spun around cheerfully. Wally had become Drakul. They of course were the same person but when Wally put on the mask he also put on a new personality. "What shall Drakul due today?" 

He said walking around his lad admiring his working robots. "Hmmm perhaps Drakul should once again asses his plans for hostile take of this pitiful planet." 

"Sir you've tried that already." Crone's voice said from the biggest computer in the room. Crone just wasn't one robot. He was all of them.

At least all the ones Drakul made. Crone was an extremely advanced AI far surpassing that of any known tech at least as far Drakul knew.

Crone had the special ability to make his consciousness into any machine. Though of course this didn't mean he could take over every machine but certainly be a problem for a lot them.

Drakul considered Crone one of his greatest creations and one of his most trusted allies.

"Silence Crone! Drakul has spoken bwahahahahah!" The villain said. "Drakul shall never be defeated now let us begin our work."


----------



## Asune (May 17, 2013)

*El Poderoso first day of work*

Overwhelmed by his own foolish idea of becoming a superhero, the idiot man who hit his head so hard that believed this was now.... fighting crime as a hero should do....

A pair of thugs aimed their guns at a lady trying to assault her.

One ended inside a trash can
The other suffered The Moustache Lock..

Robbers were assaulting a bank.
A police car went flying through the bank's door and knocked down the robbers.... luckily no hostage end wounded.

The school bully threatened boys for their money....
That day no one saw the bully on the school
Later on the news it will be revealed that a boy somehow ended hanging from his shorts attached to the top of a lightpost.

This was truly the day for a hero....

Not for a man who only belive his a hero because he was a drunk driver...

He seriously got his powers out of that???


----------



## Andyman (May 17, 2013)

*World Domination Phase 1: Cowpoke Invasion*

Suddenly gunfire began to rang out across the city.

Various robots were storming the streets. But they were strange compared to other mechs that had been seen. Also these machines road mechanic black horses.

The horses were hovering off the ground and zipping across the city faster then most cars.

These robots each sported different cowboy like clothing and weaponry. They had six shooters for hands, held how powered rifles and some even had small mini guns as part of their body parts.

Each robot was made from a fine metal that certainly would be impervious to any cheap weapons such as bullets. 

All together there were at least thirty of these metal men. Some on horses and some getting off to simply pillage or hurt whoever they could.

The robots fired there weaponry at stores and shot at people knees to make them kneel. These things were obviously set on hostile. But of course this mindless violence was only phase 1.

This of course was the work of Drakul who was unleashing his plans and his creations in another attempt take control of the city and expand from there. He'd had his men working on these plans and machines for month.

What could he say? Drakul was a villain who liked to do themed takeovers.


----------



## Asune (May 17, 2013)

Gunfire assaulted the ears of El Poderoso...
Another robbery? Was duty calling him?
Before even considering (as if he would). The wrestler who was now on a parallel street jumped through all the square to reach the other street.
As he landed he forced a small crater upon the pavement.
The reception was a number of guns aiming at him.

"Guns!!!... Guns can't beat Mexican wrestling cowboy!!!" Exclaimed El Poderoso. 
Then he jumped again to land in the back part of a horse, right behind one cowboy.

He embraced the cowboy from behind with his strong arms, then he raised it and suplexed it from the horse to the ground..

"YO SOY EL PODEROSO!!!!"


----------



## Andyman (May 17, 2013)

The cowbots continued firing at the newly appeared enemy.

The robot that got suplexed was shattered by this man's raw power. The other mech didn't even bother wasting time they just kept firing.

Most of them were on horses. 10 each surrounding the wrestler.

...................................................................

*Elsewhere*

"Drakul is displeased. Always these heroes are ruining his plans." The culprit of these attacks said to Crone was he viewed El Poderoso beating the tar out of some of his minions.

"Sire if I may suggest something to you?" Crone said from whatever robot he was in.

Drakul nodded a bit annoyed in response. Drakul was not above getting advice from Crone but that was about it. Lets not forget despite begin an evil genius he still was bratty teenager at heart. 

"Allow me to the handle the heroes this time. While you go and deal with preparations you've made." Crone said

Drakul clapped his hands together. "Drakul shall do this. But first he must meet this new hero bwhahahaha. Show him he's playing with the big boys, such as I Drakul bwhahahahah!" 

Drakul often laughed to make himself sound more scary. It was a defense for himself as he was so small and fragile.


----------



## manidk (May 17, 2013)

*South Brazil:  The Meeting.*

-BOOM-

John, startled, looked to the horizon.  The building he was heading for, still a few miles away was falling to the ground.

"No no no NO!"

He forced the air under his feet into a bubble, then released it behind him, propelling him forward 5 times as fast as he was previously traveling.  

He wasn't sure, but for a brief moment he thought he saw a giant standing in the wreckage.

"Been flying too high I guess..."

John landed and began looking around, when suddenly he heard a sound like a rushing train behind him.

"WILD TRAILER!!!"

His body reacted before he was finished turning.  John dropped to the ground and watched the large man who just continued blazing right by him.  The man's arm impacted a tree, then another tree, then a wall, then a lightpole, obliterating all in it's way.

"Holy shit..."  John let out in wonder, "I'd be liquified if that hit me."

The large man turned around, his face now clearly visible.  He had a noble look to him, except for his delinquent-style jacket and spiked hair.

"DID HE SEND ANOTHER ONE!?"  The man belted out.

"Hold on, big boy," John scoffed.  "No one sent me, I came here to investigate this lab."

The large man stopped, his stance dropping.

"How can I be sure you mean me no harm?"  The large man inquired.

"Unless you're an Aperture goon, I have no quarrel with you...  Though that could change depending on why you destroyed this building..."

The man's eyes narrowed, "I'm searching for my brother, Takeshi, I believe he is connected to this organization."

"Takeshi..."  The name didn't ring a bell.  John couldn't even pick up the shadow of a memory.  "Doesn't sound familiar"

"My brother mentioned this organization few times while we were being experimented on, and went on a rampage after we were 'modified,' I believe he intended to take over Aperture and create... More people like us."

"That could be problematic, name is John, by the way."

"Akira, Akira Kongou, it's a pleasure.  I apologize for attacking you, I've fought for my life many times against Hunters from Aperture."

"Hunters, eh... So that's what they're called."  John recalled fighting many "special" individuals while searching for clue to his "Past Life."  They all met very gruesome ends.

"Akira, let's talk further."

"Agreed."


----------



## Asune (May 17, 2013)

A massive amount of gunshots traveled towards the body of the wrestler

El Poderoso quickly waved his hands, at his speed seemed like random waving, yet he was punching every single bullet with his bare hands.

After that he jumped back landing close to a bowling.
He quickly entered on the bowling, and the ruckus that could be heard inside pointed what he was doing

After that from the entrance two bowling's balls went flying as fast as cannon ball aiming to land into the head of two mechanical horses


----------



## Andyman (May 17, 2013)

The horses were destroyed instantly exploding taking multiple other horses and robots with him.

Before the remaining four robots attempted to open fire on the hero. They stopped in place their guns were still facing him but they robots themselves didn't seem to be a threat anymore.

Instead another horse came down from the sky. This horse was different and painted in a way that only a teenage boy would find cool. Which of course was all black with flames on the side.

This horse was also a good deal bigger then the others and its eyes glowed red. Mounted on top of the horse was Drakul himself.

The mastermind behind all of this was dressed a bit different from before. He wore cowboy boots as opposed to his usual red ones and a cowboy hat which was worn just under his head.

It looked rather goofy but fitting for what he was going for. 

Drakul's boots made a 'ka-chinck' sound as they walked like an old cowboy movie. "Drakul has come to surrender." He said raising his hands in the air. "You've bested his men."


----------



## Asune (May 17, 2013)

El Poderoso at first wondered what was all this...
Yet once the boy surrendered, his brilliant mind deduced this was the truth.

"Drakul?... more likely Billy the Kid!!" said the man laughing at his poorly bad joke...

He then turned his back to the giant horse and raised his arms, a victory pose of a wrestler.

"YO SOY EL PODEROSO!!! NADIE ME PUEDE VENCER!!!!"
(I am El Poderoso!!! No one can defeat me!!!!)


----------



## Andyman (May 17, 2013)

Drakul let out a massively annoying groan. He hated stupid apes. 

"So shall you arrest Drakul?" The villain asked holding out his hands ready to be taken up. "Drakul could never of hoped to defeat you." Drakul said bowing his head in shame.

Of course Wally was lying. He was planning on getting this big oaf out of his hair. He truly did hate people that weren't smart. It was sort of a racism....no intellectcism he had. He often called the less intelligent diggers.

"Filthy digger." Drakul muttered as he pretended to hand himself over.

Drakul wasn't the type to attack a man from behind.....well he was. But Drakul wanted to see the look of fear in this fool's eyes.


----------



## manidk (May 17, 2013)

*South Brazil:  The Meeting, Part 2.*

"Antarctica it is, then."

John had decided to let Akira come along.  He may be the key to finding his past, after all.

...

A thought crossed John's mind.

"How uh... are you going to get there?"

Akira was a large man.  A _very_ large man.  John wouldn't be able to take him along in his usual manner.

"I _have_ a boat,"  Akira shot out, offended.

"Didn't mean any offense, it's just that I wouldn't be able to fly and carry you along simultaneously... Too much concentration, not enough water."

"It's off the coast, a days walk from here," Akira went on, offended despite John's apology. 

"No time to waste, then.  Let's go."


----------



## Byrd (May 17, 2013)

*Terry takes Flight*

Back at his apartment that was boarded up due to Terry trying to remain hidden from the Organization. Terry was laying down flipping through the channels on his television.




> Save 30% when shopping with us today. Here in Cadince Clothing, you will find the latest trends



*Click*



> Breaking News!!!, Robots are storming through one of the major cities in Americana. There are reports of many injures and a few causalities. The president couldn't be reach at the time but we will continue to follow this developing story.



Terry immediately hops up and wraps the lower end of his head in a fashion similarly done in areas in desert-like climates. He proceeds to put on his gloves and the rest of his clothing. This incident was in another city, as Terry rarely left the area but he knew local police couldn't handle beings in the same class as him. Those that gain special powers due to Genesis. Terry proceeds to head out the door and takes flight heading to the city where the incident was taken place


----------



## Asune (May 17, 2013)

"HA!!! You're obviously lying I can tell. Don't think you can foolish me!!!" exclaimed El Poderoso.

"Of course that would I say if I were a heartless man. But we wrestlers have heart, and we're proud people, very proud!!"

He then got close to Drakul...
His hands were ready to be cuffed...
El Poderoso seek through his pocket...
Only to realize two things

One. His suit didn't had any pockets on it
Two. He wasn't carrying any cuff with him.

Only then he considered the possibility to be tricked.

_Aah! he realized I didn't had pockets before I, so he stole my cuffs only to laugh in my face!!!_

He ignored the fact that he never had cuffs to begin with


----------



## Andyman (May 17, 2013)

"Drakul has no time for diggers now ta ta ta." He said waving

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFa1-kciCb4[/YOUTUBE]


"Crone!" Drakul shouted and Drakul's black horse with the flames sped towards El Poderoso at high speeds. 

This wasn't like the other horses. Crone was controlling this one and on top of that it was clearly made better. It was like a fully sized train in a small package moving at low sonic speeds.

As Crone dashed at the enemy Drakul made his escape the cowboy kicked one of his own robots off its horse and pretty much stole it.

Drakul shouted. "Drakul commands you to fly!" Which of course was long for giddy up. The horse took off away from the scene.

Drakul had other plans.


----------



## TheHobbler (May 17, 2013)

*On one of the many borders in Austrailia*

Steiner looked himself over once more, making sure all of his clothes were in order. The rumble of the Hub grew as it came ever closer. He had to look his best for his first act. 

He was already upset that he had been forced to dress so casually to steal the arc torch from the nearby town's hardware store. His choice coat stood out too much though, and he didn't need the extra attention. After he had done that he had popped into the dump yard. Luckily he found everything he needed. Old cars, beat up refrigerators, tires, glass, and more. It was a feeding ground, and he had gotten more than enough for the task at hand.

_At least_, he though, _I hope so_.

The Hub was almost upon him by now, but he took the time to scoop up one last handful of dirt. He lifted it to his mouth and quickly downed it. It was time, and the moment was not going to last long. Steiner looked up, and judged the distance from the ground to the nearest balcony.

_Only 30 meters, no problem. It'll be here in... 5 seconds._

He looked straight down and counted out the seconds until the balcony was above him. At three he opened his mouth and let out a disgusting kind of croaking noise. Steiner flinched, but didn't move. He hated that noise. Then at four he began. A muddy stream shot from his mouth at astonishing speeds, and he began to rise. He quickly shot up to the balcony, and gentle landed on the rim, holding onto the rails.

_I should have waited a little longer._

No one was around, so he hopped over the rails and turned around in time to see his flimsy mud tower fall apart. He was on board now, not turning back. He took his first step into the Hub.

_This is going to be mine._


----------



## Asune (May 17, 2013)

The horse charged against El Poderoso, clashing so hard against him that he went flying and destroyed a building's wall on the process.

He quickly recovered and said..

"Hey, that's not fair... give me back my cuffs!!!"

But that was something to fix later, he had now to deal with the massive horse.

And as intelligent as he was, the only idea he thought was to charge against it, grab it's leg and throw it..
Only to be kicked by the machine and crashing against a building again

He realized that the horse was very hot, though his skin resisted it somehow. Probably due to the car accident, or the whisky... yeah that must be.


----------



## manidk (May 17, 2013)

*On The Water:  Headed South*

"The S.S. DO IT PROPERLY!!!" (exclamation points included) traveled quickly over the water.

John stood at the back, converting the water into gas, propelling the boat forward.

They would arrive in Antarctica in a matter of days at this speed.


----------



## Byrd (May 17, 2013)

Terry flew as fast as the winds allowed him to. After sometime he finally made it to the city. The where areas left that had been destroyed and it seem like it was a trail of it.

"Whoever did this has to pay for his crimes" Terry says as he landed. By this time police officers were at the scene as well as paramedics. It was a hell hole here. Terry continued to search for clues and thats when he heard more gun fire north of his position.

He takes off running, hoping to catch the villain


----------



## P-X 12 (May 17, 2013)

"What took you guys so long? I was a bit worried you forgot about me." 

Zeno looked at his six assailants aiming at him; he recognized one of them. "Hey you," he said. "You're the one who contacted me for your boss!" The man said nothing and simply stated "Open fire."  

The six men opened fire. Bullets pelleted his chest for over a full minute. "You done?" he yelled after the last bullet was fired. After the gunfire died down, the thugs saw bullet holes in Zeno's clothes-and no wounds. Instead, they saw a black slab there his chest is supposed to be. "My turn," he said, with a wide smile on his face.

_Light as a feather,_ he thought. His body, to the soldiers, looked like a blur.He started with a simple kick to the knee to drop him, then a knee to the face. The guy dropped like a brick. His friend from behind tried to strike you with his gun; he might as well have been in slo-mo for all the good it did him. Zeno ducked and followed with an upper cut, then kicked him into his friend into the wall of a broken building. Kos for both of them. As he turned, one of them tried stabbing him with a knife; Zeno grabbed it with a hardened hand, bent it and snapped it in two. Then he stabbed the guy in his leg and, while he yelled in pain, gave him a "soft" left hook. 

One of the last two thought it'd be a great idea to try and fire while he was distracted, so he reached into his ammo pack (a bookbag filled with ammo) and pulled out a magazine....only to see Zeno looming over him with the soldiers rifle in hand. "Sorry about this," he said to the soldier as he prepared to bludgeon him.  "Nothing personal." And then the man fell.

Finally, the last man pulled out a machete. Zeno heard the man coming from a mile away, no matter how much the man thought he was being sneaky. As sonn as Zeno turned around, the man thought it was a good time to stab him. Zeno crushed that slab of metal between his hands and gave that thug a nice hard headbutt. 

"Well, that was easy," he said to himself before, suddenly, one of the soldiers' walkie talkies were being called.

"Squad report! Is the target dead? I said REPORT!! Is anyone still alive? Damn it!"

_So it was him again. The slimeball at the top. Or the top of the boonies._


----------



## Ice (May 17, 2013)

Sven could hear the sounds of a battle going on, even with the thrum of his bike under him trying its best to surpass the noise. He drove past several civilians running for their lives, his bike easily dodging each and every one of them even at the speed he was going. 

And he arrived. What he saw was a catastrophe. He recognised the two companies which the two sides were fighting for. ALIAS and Dextrous, two upcoming companies fighting for a major business contract.

Jumping into the middle of the battle, he smashed into the ground with the force of a meteor, sending anything near him flying. The battle ceased, and everyone stopped to stare at him. "Can't we just all get along? Please?", Sven's calm voice echoed among them. 

Incredulous looks were shared between everyone. "EH! I HAVE A BETTER IDEA! LET'S KILL YOU INSTEAD BEFORE WE GET BACK TO KILLIN EACH OTHER!", a voice rang out from one of the cyborgs. Muttered agreements could be heard as everyone swung their weapon of choice towards Sven, preparing to kill him for getting in their way. 

Sven remained unperturbed. "You chose your medicine. Don't blame me."


----------



## InfIchi (May 17, 2013)

Piuma Caduta Della Citt?

Twenty men in midnight blue spandex dash through the city, Leaving the parts owned by their boss and heading into the next part of the plan...

-----------

"We need to take out the Fortina Family." Valencio sits down in his seat and sips on a glass of whine. "They control the smallest portion of the city and taking them out will be the easiest. We strike them quick and we strike them hard." He takes out a map of the town. "First we strike their business's robbing them blind and having the people question their "Protection" the family is giving them." 

-----------

The men in blue spandex break down a door and rush in, "W...what's going on!?" It's a bakery, one of the most popular in town. "Give us everything in the register!" One of the spandexed men shouts. "We're protected! You can't do this!" BLAM! A bullet whizzes past his head. "We can do what we want! Now give us the money!" The old man nods his head, emptying the register for the men. 

-------------

"Won't that cause the family to attack the men who rob them?" One of the uncles asks, "Well of course it will, that's why we send in twenty men, well armed." Valencio snaps his fingers and a few men arrive in midnight blue spandex, wearing face masks and using sub-machine guns. "You see? They are well armed, well bulleted and well trained." He smirked, "So, These guys, they can handle the Fortina thugs?" Valencio nodded, "There is no need to worry uncle, We may lose a man or two, but the Valencio thugs will come out on top."

--------------

"This is our part of town you bastards!" A couple of cars drive up and a few men in suits pile out. They are loaded up with handguns, not even close to the firepower of the Valencio thugs. "OPEN FIRE!" The valencio men shout, pouring their bullets out into the cars. "Shit!" The Fortina men take cover, They only had seven men, and in the time it took them to get to cover three had been shot down. 

---------------

"But then what do we do? They'll find out it was us!" Valencio shook his head, "No no no uncle." He smiled a bit, "You see, the guns they are using are from the Destreto family." Valencio held up one of the smg's. "They will also see that the Destreto family has put a large sum of money into an offshore account. My spies in their facilities found this out and we will be using that to our advantage." 

----------------

There stands only two Fortina men left, Four of Valencio's men had fallen and the rest had run away. "Damn it!" The fortina rush over to check on the dead men's bodies. "Yo, These guys, They are from the Destreto!" 

----------------

"Now we have a good standing with the Fortina. So they will come to us for help in taking down the Destreto, and we will do it. In exchange for the Destreto's Territory and we will even offer to give some men to the Fortina."

----------------

"Boss." One of the Fortina men looks around, cellphone in hand, "It's the Destreto, We can't take them on, not on our own." He nods, "Right boss... I'll send some men." 

-----------------

"How can you be sure this plan of yours will work Valencio?" Valencio smiles, "Because, I know the human mind."


----------



## Byrd (May 17, 2013)

Terry had arrived at the site of battle and sees a large man getting sent into the wall of the building by a giant metal horse.

_"What the hell is going on_" Terry says. From his deduction of the incident, he concluded that the horse was causing problems in this city and that the strange wrestler looking man was trying to stop it.

'He is really doing a poor job so I might as well help him' Terry thought. Terry crackles his knuckles as he charges at the horse with a punch aiming to it's side

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Somewhere, Antarctica* 

There were several men on the ground and an eighth one being held in the hand of a mysterious woman. 

_"Don't kill me please"_ the man says as he begs for his life. He was a security guard and he happened to be at the wrong place during the wrong time. _"I have a family"_ he pleaded to the woman, but they felt unto deaf ears. She looks deep in his eyes and places her hands on his forehead. The man's mouth opens forcibly as a reddish colour substance shoots out into the woman's mouth. The man's eyes rolled into the back of his head, his skin seem to be drained out of fluids and energy. As soon as she was done collecting his life-force.. she toss the body aside. 

_"Hehehehehe, Humans are delicious"_  she speaks as she fades away... into the darkness


----------



## Andyman (May 17, 2013)

The horse was quickly covered in a roundish dome made of pure energy to defend against Terry's attack. 

It was made to stun with volts of electrcity of any attackers from its blind point of view which would be its side.


----------



## Byrd (May 17, 2013)

Terry punch connected but volts of electricity shoots through him... it was rather intense and quite painful. By now, viewers had been watching this battle..hoping for the heroes to save the day. But in this world, anything is possible 


"Grgh!!!" Terry utters as he feels the shocks rumble throughout his body. He then falls to one knee, smoke rising from his body.


----------



## Asune (May 17, 2013)

"Wait!! he has my cuffs!!!" screamed El Poderoso, grabbing a lightpost and smashing it against the head of the horse.

"I want him to tell me where did he hid them"


----------



## Andyman (May 17, 2013)

*World Domination Phase 2: Lipshitz*

El Porderoso's attack rocked the horse. It couldn't react quick enough to get its shields and was spun around from the attack but quickly recovered. 

"I apologize for this sir." Crone's cold voice said as the horse rushed at El Poderoso again with the same force as last time. 

......................................................

Drakul was on his way to city hall. The mayor would be giving a speech. The recently inducted mayor was known as Tom Lipshitz. 

He was a man hell bent on ridding the town of the crime that had been plaguing the city for some time now.

Drakul's phase 2 was simple he planned on kidnapping Lipshitz. "Drakul is on his way mayor and we shall see who's lips do the shitting."

It was certainly a strange thing but Wally wasn't exactly the best when it came to saying things that could considered threatening.


----------



## Byrd (May 17, 2013)

Terry briefly stunned.. regain his composure and sees the Horse charging at the Large man. His rage was starting to swell up. He really wanted to beat that horse down and rip it apart.

"That hurt, you son of a bitch" he says as jumps at the horse attempting to grab it.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 17, 2013)

"Don't bother trying to call you're goons there a bit...preocccupied" Zeno jeered. "Sorry to say, but you're finished." He stayed silent. "What's the matter, cat got your tongue? I'd like to see you keep up the silent treatment while I tear you apart in person."

"_So it's you, that little thief who has a big ego,_" he started. "_I believe you have something I need. Give it back, and I might let you live._"

Zeno laughed and said "Yeah, I think I'll go with no."

"_LISTEN HERE, YOU-_"

"No, you listen, cretin," Zeno said. "You're done. Finished. You can't stop me with your resources, and you just blew any kind of negotiations out of the water with your little stunt. You and your pathetic little gang'll have to be content with getting as far as being king of the boonies before they get broken up."

The man stayed silent for a moment, calming himself down. Then he simply said:

"_Well, your little game is done. I've sent out another merc to end you and take back what's mine. Let's see how long you'll last against her._"

_Her?_

"So you're hiding behind some girl now? I thought you had more class than that. Either way, it doesn't matter" Zeno said. "In the end, you'll be gone by midnight." Zeno crushed the walkie talkie in his hand and walked up to a motorcycle left by one of the soldiers.

"Yo, idiots, I'm borrowing this."


----------



## InfIchi (May 17, 2013)

*A meeting is called*

"So you really think your plan will work?" One of the uncles asks Valencio, "I do." He crossed his legs and waited, "Well then, what shall we do? sit here with our thumbs up our asses and wait for-" "Shh." Valencio cut off his other uncle. "Listen to me, this world, it's filled with hero's now, wanting to be the good guy. We need to keep our actions under the radar, off of the beaten path." A young woman appears next to Valencio in a maids outfit and serves him a drink. "You see, We keep the hero's off our tracks and we keep the other families from knowing we're the ones doing anything. We just look like the men trying to help out a smaller family." 

Valencio sips on his drink. "This is insane! Your plan will never work! There is now way you can predict the movement of men before they act! You can never know how a man will act!" One of the uncles shouts, slamming his hands into the table and standing in anger. "I see what you are saying uncle, but at the same time.. You can predict the human mind." Valencio spins his drink and swirls it in the glass. 

"Every human is the same, find out what makes them tick, then you hit the proper button." Valencio sips his drink. "If i kill your son, You will be angry. Seeing as you are the type of man to act rashly when angered, you won't hesitate to pull the trigger, you will come into this room, gun in hand and you will fire on me." Valencio swirls his drink again. "However, If i were to kill Mickey's son, he would smile and nod, he would then talk to you all in secret and find out if you hate me, he would then work up your nerves and start a cue to take me out and place him as the head of the family. Then Mickey would make sure i had no surviving relatives to take over, he would kill any woman i was associated with to ensure i have no children and he would be happy to be in charge." 

Valencio sipped on his drink, "That's right isn't it Cousin Mickey?" Valencio looked down the table, "Uhh... P...Probably..." BLAM! One of the guards fires on Mickey, his body flopping onto the ground. "And that's why i killed Mickey, Because His son died four weeks ago and he thinks i did it."


----------



## TheHobbler (May 17, 2013)

*Inside the Hub*

Steiner looked up and down the hallway. He saw a staircase upwards to his left, so he took it. He confidently strode up the stairs into the city proper. He started for a bit, not expecting it to be so dark and claustrophobic. He quickly shook off his unease and started down a corridor. It was wide, with many hallways branching off, and had numerous stalls in a state of disrepair. He had apparently entered an abandoned area of the Hub, but that suited his purposes just fine. He chose one of the side hallways at random and began to amble down it. After a short amount of time had passed he came across another wide corridor. This one, however, was not abandoned.

Numerous people lined the edges of the road. They were all on their knees, with their foreheads on the ground. To stay inconspicuous Steiner quickly joined them.

The man to his left gave Steiner a quick glance, and then said, "You're just in time, they are almost here."

Steiner pondered who 'they' could be, and decided they were most likely someone of high importance.

_Well, as good a place to start as any._

He stood up and walked into the middle of the lane as the grand procession drew closer. Now that he could see them properly, he noticed a ceremonial carriage being pulled by a band of men, and a group of a dozen or so armed guards. He was greeted immediately by shouts from the armed escort. Then he opened his mouth and let loose a loud croaking noise. Suddenly the guards dropped to the ground, each with small stone spike sticking out of their face.

The crowd burst into chaos, and some more guards ran up from the end of the procession. Steiner croaked again, and again the guards dropped. As Steiner approached the carriage he could hear desperate screaming coming from inside.

"WHAT'S GOING ON? ANSWER ME. WHAT'S HAPPENING!?"

Steiner circled the carriage until he found the door, and tried the handle. Locked. He opened his mouth again, and this time croaked out a small, but powerful, stream of water. He used it to cut out the locking mechanism, and then again tried the handle. The door swung open.

In the corner of the carriage cowered a lavishly dressed man, cradling his hand. When the man saw Steiner he raised his hands and began to shout incoherent pleas for mercy. Then Christoph saw why he had been cradling his hand. Apparently Steiner's water cutter had removed the man's pinkie. Not that it mattered in the long run. Steiner croaked once more, and the man died.

_One down. Now to find the rest._


----------



## manidk (May 17, 2013)

John focused.

He realized long ago why he had stopped aging.

It was due to his "Flow" powers.  He noticed that things that Flow, such as water and air... Avoided him, automatically.  It only made sense that Time would do the same.

He has been trying to harness the Time part of his powers for a long while now, but it always left him completely exhausted for days afterwards.

The trip to Antarctica was the perfect opportunity, he decided.

John focused harder.

A sphere of air surrounded him, that sphere surrounded by a larger sphere of water.

He could feel Time flowing around him, but whereas Air and Water gently moved once he took control, Time was like a Tsunami... Powerful and deliberate.  He couldn't begin to alter the Flow of time.

John's focus was at it's utmost level, the air around him began to heat up, and the water began to evaporate.

Suddenly, 10 seconds of John's time... Disappeared.  The air was hot, and the vapor was scalding, John immediately let go of his powers.

The air dispersed, John was red with first degree burns.

"Shit!"

To Akira, who was silently watching, it was as if John suddenly skipped forward in time, but he felt nothing from his perch, 3 meters away.

"Another failure..."  John sighed.

Akira nodded.  John had no active control over time, but Akira recognized that in the future it could be a dangerous ability in the future.

"YOU'VE GOT TO DO IT PROPERLY!!!"  Akira encouraged John.

John smiled, he'd been alone for so long that it was nice to have a friend now, especially one as... Positive as Akira.

"I've got to rest for now, I'll try again tomorrow."


----------



## Byrd (May 17, 2013)

manidk said:


> John focused.
> 
> He realized long ago why he had stopped aging.
> 
> ...



The sounds of winds picked up on the ship the heroes were on... One by One felt the victims... they have had their Life force stolen from them but what had attracted the Lady to this location was the energies of two powerful people... If she can have taste the lifeforce of these individuals.. oh how marvellous it would be...

She steadily approach the rooms of these individuals with the desire to consume their lives


----------



## InfIchi (May 17, 2013)

"Now then." Valencio sips his drink, "Since we all are no longer thinking of betraying me-" "But how.." One of the uncles looks over at Mickey's dead body. "How did you know, how did you know he did all of that?" Valencio sighs, "Because, you think like a human." It was then a phone was brought into him, "It's the Fortina family sir." Valencio nods, "Put them on speaker." 

"Hello, This is Valencio, Might i help you?" "Yes, This is Abe Fortina, The head of the Fortina family. We know you have had some beef with the Destreto Family... Well, They killed a couple of our guys, They robbed our part of town and they broke the treaty. We need you to help us take them down." Valencio nods, The other members of the family simply murmur to themselves. "I see, well then in exchange for our aid, We want the Destreto's territory, We will give you 40% of what we take in their wealth and we will also give you 40% of their guns. We will then sweeten the pot with protection from any other family who tries to mess with you."

"I... I don't know what to say to that... We can't just give you that part of town-" "But you will, because you know no other family will be crazed enough to break treaty and fight the Destreto family head on." There is a pause on the other end of the line... A long pause. "Alright, We'll accept your deal." Valencio nods, "I knew you would, I'll meet with you at your families manor tomorrow to discuss more." With that Valencio hangs up the phone. "You can predict every mans move."


----------



## manidk (May 17, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> The sounds of winds picked up on the ship the heroes were on... One by One felt the victims... they have had their Life force stolen from them but what had attracted the Lady to this location was the energies of two powerful people... If she can have taste the lifeforce of these individuals.. oh how marvellous it would be...
> 
> She steadily approach the rooms of these individuals with the desire to consume their lives



John's eyes slammed open.

His vapor field surrounding the ship was being disturbed.

It didn't feel as large as Akira, but John wasn't sure if it was humanoid, seabird, or fish.

"Better investigate."

He looked over at Akira.

"Better not to wake him yet, it's probably nothing major.

John got up and walked towards the door.

Suddenly he felt something... Wrong.

"For fuck's sake."

"Akira, stay here, but be on guard, we may have an intruder."

"Hunter?"

"I'm not sure, probably."

John opened the door...


----------



## Byrd (May 17, 2013)

manidk said:


> John's eyes slammed open.
> 
> His vapor field surrounding the ship was being disturbed.
> 
> ...



An arm reaches out to grab the one who opened the door. In the meantime, several corpses begin to reanimate themselves. They had risen back from the dead. There were approx. 50 undead that had been risen... all headed to the location where the heroes rested



> Undead Civilians
> 
> Evil Mob
> 
> ...


----------



## manidk (May 17, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> An arm reaches out to grab the one who opened the door. In the meantime, several corpses begin to reanimate themselves. They had risen back from the dead. There were approx. 50 undead that had been risen... all headed to the location where the heroes rested



"What the fuck!?"  John yelled, while jumping back, slamming the door.

"Akira!  We've got a little problem..."

"ON _MY_ BOAT!?"

"Yes, I think something is wrong with my vapor field.  I felt only one intruder at first, but now the number is in the dozens... I can't keep track of that many targets at once..."

John had an idea, recalling Akira breaking through the trees and walls in Brazil.

"Akira, let's get out in the open."

"Ugh..."

Akira punched a hole in the wall of their room, leading out on to the deck.

What they saw gave them a bad case of the heeby-jeebies.


----------



## Byrd (May 17, 2013)

manidk said:


> "What the fuck!?"  John yelled, while jumping back, slamming the door.
> 
> "Akira!  We've got a little problem..."
> 
> ...



_"hehehehehehe"_ She giggled as the door was slammed in her face. She likes when humans resisted death approaching them.. it made their life forces that more delicious... _*The desire.. Oh my Oh my*_ ran through her head. She teleports into the mist of her undead troops facing the two individuals.

"Tear them apart" she mutters and points her hand at the two...

Several undead charged as quickly as they can at the duo ready to consume them


----------



## manidk (May 17, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> _"hehehehehehe"_ She giggled as the door was slammed in her face. She likes when humans resisted death approaching them.. it made their life forces that more delicious... _*The desire.. Oh my Oh my*_ ran through her head. She teleports into the mist of her undead troops facing the two individuals.
> 
> "Tear them apart" she mutters and points her hand at the two...
> 
> Several undead charged as quickly as they can at the duo ready to consume them



John's reaction was immediate.

The vapor in the area condensed, making it harder for the enemies to move.

At the same time, he set up a field around him and Akira to prevent the ability from affecting them.

"Akira, I can't do much more than this right now without concentrating, keep these guys off of me!"

Akira smile.

"WITH PLEASURE!!!"

Akira rushed at the lines of undead before them, one arm extended.  

"WILD TRAILER!!!"  

The undead began falling apart as he mowed through them, heading towards their leader.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 17, 2013)

*Meanwhile...*

Most people knew her as the "Angel Faced Devil". No one knew her as Rachel. However, there are a small amount of people who know her by her real name:

Eta.

"And that's the order, got it?" 

Eta replied "Yes sir. Kill the trespasser once he arrives and retrieve the stolen property." 

She was, however, not planning on following orders. Unfortunately for this little crime group, Eta wasn't the kind of merc who didn't check her clients. She saw all the dirty deeds he was responsible for; murder, extortion, theft, she knew it all. 

And she planned on killing him before the night was over. Him and this little thief they had.

She walked through the mini-base they had to the entrance. _Based on the intel, the target seems to have property shifting powers,_ she thought. _He seems to be able to harden his body to defend against attacks and bolster his own. Combined with high speed movements, and he's a valid threat._ She started preparing for him. She loaded her SMG with explosive rounds and sharpened her katana.

It eventually became sunset. _He'll be arriving soon,_ she thought.

When she was ready, she walked up to the front door. _The intel indicates this is the place he'll come to,_ she thought. _Activate,_ Eta yelled in her head, as she started to set up her trump card.

It was at that moment that a motorcycle crashed through the front door.


----------



## Byrd (May 17, 2013)

manidk said:


> John's reaction was immediate.
> 
> The vapor in the area condensed, making it harder for the enemies to move.
> 
> ...



She teleports as soon as he gets to her and reappears in the sky with a charged up ball of dark energy. She then launches it at the other hero and teleports again. Several of the undead that were knock down arose once again to attack Akira. 

_"Foolish Humans, continue to struggle for your lives"_ a voice mutters around the environment


----------



## manidk (May 17, 2013)

John released the air he had compressed around him all at once.

It scattered the dark energy bolt heading towards him a bit, but he was still struck by a small amount of it.

"FUCK!"

His right arm was scorched.

"Dammit..."

John solidified the water around his legs, and propelling himself upwards, condensing a great amount of water below him.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Akira looked around.

The dead were rising again... Again in front of him.

He smirked, and brought his fists together, creating a large shockwave that rippled outwards.

"DOUBLE HAMMER!!!"


----------



## kluang (May 17, 2013)

Ezreal

*NeoAsia

Kuala Lumpur*

The Twin Tower of Petronas. Now the Twin Tower of Kim. The Genesis has done wonders here. The meteor wave have fertilize this land, making it rich in ore. Diamond, gold, silver, tin and oil is abundant in this state. And it has become NeoAsia prize, Kim Jong money making land. But the people here owns nothing as the government owns everything.

Then an explosion. The top of the left tower is on fire as lightning shoots everywhere. Back to the expose window, a man smiling. He has destroy one of NeoAsia main computer containing the list of every super powered in the South East Asia.

"Shoot him!!!!" shout one of the guards and as his men aim at the man, he shoot a lightning bolt that chain into every guards around him and knock them out.

"Too slow." says the man and he jumps of the building and a lightning strikes him.

He's gone.


----------



## Byrd (May 17, 2013)

manidk said:


> John released the air he had compressed around him all at once.
> 
> It scattered the dark energy bolt heading towards him a bit, but he was still struck by a small amount of it.
> 
> ...



The undead and some of the pieces of the boat went scattering about in the air from the shockwave... a lot of them fell into the waters itself. The woman reappears in front of Akira with a ball of dark energy in her palm... She aims it at his face and fires away. Meanwhile several more undead appeared at the location.


----------



## Ice (May 17, 2013)




----------



## manidk (May 17, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> She had been knocked off balance as the energy ball was released, grazing her opponent. "Grrrr" she growls as she looks at her attacker. The zombies she brought were wash aside by the attack. She then teleports and reappears  several meters back away from the two with two balls of energy in her hands... dark energy begin to gather around her... The energy that reanimated the dead slowly leave their host and instinctively head to her.
> 
> _"Humans, you will know your place" _



John looked down, he only had one shot at this.

He focused deeply, compressing the air around him into his hands.  At the same time, focusing on the Time around him, but only immediately around him.  He felt a thin layer of something around his skin, something tangible, yet not.

"Gotta do this right..."

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Akira turned as he grew, he was now 3 times his original size, the largest he could grow on this boat without breaking it.

"LIKE I CARE!!!"

He brought his fists together again.

"DOUBLE HAMMER!"


----------



## P-X 12 (May 18, 2013)

_So that's the girl he hired,_ Zeno thought as he hid behind the motorcycle. _Doesn't seem too-_

At that moment, seemingly just to spite him, Eta sliced through the bike and, out of nowhere, grabbed the flying Zeno and threw him on the ground. She then tried to stab him in the arm. 

Zeno dodged and backed up. _Okay forget everything I said. She's tough._ 

"So you must be the thief," Eta said. "And you must be the new merc that crazy bastard bought," Zeno retorted. "Sorry, but let's make this quick. I've got a schedule to follow." 

Zeno ran towards Eta, fists hardened and went for a punch.
Eta blocked it and went for a slash, only for the blade only scratch him. Zeno backs up and feels a slight pain in his arm. _What the..._ he thinks as he see small cuts in his arm. 

_The hell is that sword made o-_

Zeno was cut off mid thought by a rain of 40 bullets flying towards him. Each of those bullets made a small explosion that clouded half of the room. When the gunfire let down, Zeno rushed  his lightened form to her behind, hardened his leg and went for a roundhouse to the back of the head...which she blocked without looking at. She then shoved the attack into a pillar.

Zeno was sent back by Eta's blow and crashed through the pillar. Lying on the rubble he thought, _How was she able to do that without looking at me?_ He looked down at his chest. _Good thing I hardened my shirt of else that would've hurt like a bitch._ He got up, took off his jacket and hardened his arms and hands...which now had four-inch claws at the end.

"Alright, that was a good warm up. It's about time we both get serious, eh?" Zeno said. Eta threw off her jacket, revealing her full body suit, sword in hand. "I agree. I was honestly kind of hoping you weren't serious." 

"Well then," Zeno said while rushing towards her. "Shall we dance?!"


----------



## Byrd (May 18, 2013)

manidk said:


> John looked down, he only had one shot at this.
> 
> He focused deeply, compressing the air around him into his hands.  At the same time, focusing on the Time around him, but only immediately around him.  He felt a thin layer of something around his skin, something tangible, yet not.
> 
> ...



As soon as the fist crash down, she was gone.. having teleported. She reappears in the sky and gathers more energy this time from the dead things that were in the sea itself. The energy balls in her hands were getting larger and larger as they collected energy. She was descending back towards the ship since she couldn't fly


----------



## manidk (May 18, 2013)

John's eyes opened.

Maybe it was the heat of the toughest battle he'd ever fought, maybe it was seeing his new friend in danger, he didn't know.

He felt the aura around him tighten to his skin, and he commanded it to move forward.

He appeared behind the woman instantly, as if his time had been suddenly launched forward a few seconds.

John released the air he had been compressing all at once in a violently powerful shot to the woman's back.

At the same time, Akira grabbed the boat's anchor, swinging it around his head before launching it at the woman.


----------



## Asune (May 18, 2013)

*The man at Hevun's path*

The enormous city imposed way over the sea, over the clouds....
Not, that's not quite right, more likely the small country sized piece of land was flying on the sky...
It looked as if it were to be draw from a fantasy book...
However the city was quite technological for that. Besides under that land there was a giant platform made of complex machinery, the system that allowed that land to float...

This city was very advanced in technology, the fields it researched were warfare engineering, development of flying ships, war robots, cyborgs.... and biologically enhanced humans...
Also as it was close to the space, the space development was also an important field..

In terms of development... this city wasn't the most developed of this world. Though in certain areas it far surpassed others.
Yet as the city's existence itself was a secret for society, the researches they had were limited. Hence also shady business emerged on this place... Mainly the slave trade... however this was of a different kind.
Mercenaries kidnapped brilliant scientists, researchers, mechanics, etc. And sold them for a fair price.
And thus the legend of the flying pirates begun.

Now who ruled this city?... That's unknown for now...
However there were several lords for different sectors on the city.

.............................

The man fixed his glasses while leaving his office, after that he lit a cigarette and begun to smoke.
This was an habit of him, to fix his glasses and after that smoke a cigarette...

The attire he wore was of a typical businessman... however his appearance wasn''t that of one. He lacked a necktie and also his hair was very disordered. To add that the as his coat was open one could see his shirt, the one even lacked some buttons on it.

This man headed to one of the many facilities under his control, after twenty minutes of walk, he reached to it, entered and took a quick glance at it's workers.... very capacited men, overwhelmed by the work.
Some were truly into it, curious scientist and researchers that blessed the chance on this research
Others that seemed totally destroyed were kidnapped people. Although forced to work, they're performance was very low in comparison with the others.

The man fixed his glasses while litting another cigarette. 

He got close to one of the kidnapped... a nervous man, whose nervousism grow even bigger when "the boss" approached him.

Out of fear and nervousism, the worker drew a gun... somehow he managed to pass with one.

"..Y..you monster!!!... how can you do this kind of experiments..."

And then he pressed the trigger....

He pressed it?

That's what he thought... however he didn't, he was unnable in front of the boss, the one slowly got close to him, while this man was unnable to act, as if he was stopped in time.

The boss whispered words on the right ear of the worker.

....."Truth can be created by poison too...... and your truth, is that you'll respect your boss and work with your best performance... after all you truly wish for this research.... is your dream right?...."

And with those words, the whole mentality, no, the whole will of the worker was changed...
Now all that the boss said become a truth...
He was a worker who wished for this research to become successful. And who would give it's all for it

"All ok here sir!!" he spoke, still somehow nervous, yet he didn't understood why anymore...

The boss turned around to leave.... when he stopped to spoke...

"A monster for this research no?..... mmmm if you're curious, let me tell you that this is no more than just a little game.... Something our mother wished out of a whim.... we're just obeying her, that's all....."

And then he left, fixing his glasses once again.

The subject of research was the creation of a new type of human, a human whose very biological origin would be based on the Genetium..


----------



## Ice (May 18, 2013)

Sven hurtled towards the nearest enemy, a large mech recently popular among the private armies, codenamed Goliath. They lived up to their name too, nothing short of a small battalion were able to take them out unless they were equipped with heavy weaponry. 

It was all useless in the face of Sven.

Sven threw his secondary sword into the 'face' of the mech, momentarily blinding it. He sprinted up the robot itself, dodging the bullets that flew at his back easily. Using the secondary sword as a support, he used the primary sword to cut the giant mech into half, it's genetium powered armour useless in the face of the sheer cutting power that was being wielded. 

He dropped back onto the ground after retrieving the secondary sword, combining the two swords back together, forming the First Tsurugi. "As I said. Are you sure you guys want to play this game?" The mercenaries were afraid now, one man had just taken down their most powerful mech. What could they do? Panic started to flood over them.


----------



## Byrd (May 18, 2013)

manidk said:


> John's eyes opened.
> 
> Maybe it was the heat of the toughest battle he'd ever fought, maybe it was seeing his new friend in danger, he didn't know.
> 
> ...



The woman releases one of the energy bolts she has been collecting... it destroys the anchor but she is hit by the compressed air and is sent flying into the ship, crashing through multiple rooms. She then gets back up angrily before she lets out a startling howl and raises her hands above her head... summoning all the energy she can muster.....


----------



## TheHobbler (May 18, 2013)

*In the Hub*

Steiner quickly searched the nearby bodies, retrieving any key cards he found. He then set off in search of a directory station.

He found one shortly, after dodging from shadow to shadow as armed men began searching from him. Once there he just popped in his new found key card and he was in. He scrolled through the variety of options until he came upon the Map option. He quickly entered the Map screen and began his search. A few seconds later the result popped up. It was located several kilometers from him, almost on the opposite side of the city. He studied the map for a few more seconds, and then began his trek.


It didn't take him long to get there. Most of the activity was centered in the ward where he murdered one of the aristocracy.

_Must still think I'm over there. Better hurry though, they'll wise up soon._

He walked up to the door labeled 'COMMUNICATIONS' and stopped. He had easily evaded the lax security in the area, and now he was about to complete one of his main objectives. Things were going rather smoothly. Too smoothly.

He pushed open the door and killed all of the inhabitants. He took his time and meticulously disabled all of the communications equipment, and then left the way he came.

_Yep, no problems. I guess I made the right choice in coming to this city._


----------



## kluang (May 18, 2013)

*NeoAsia

NeoTokyo*

A lightning strikes the Tokyo Tower and Ezreal landed on of it. 

Neo Tokyo. 

The largest city of NeoAsia and its main financial hub. Ezreal looks around the city. His city. His home. He took out a piece of paper and unfolds it. Its a map of Neo Tokyo and there's an X on it. "The main drive of  the Far East Esper Registration." Inside it store thousands of file containing  people with power inside NeoAsia. The NeoAsia government have always been keeping tabs on these people, forcing them to join the military either as soldier, scientist or whatever.

Ezreal disappear in a bolt of lightning and reappear in a back alley when a lighting strikes. He looks around and walks into the main street and disappear in the crowds.


----------



## InfIchi (May 18, 2013)

Meeting With Fortina-

"Greetings." Valencio bowed, one hand on his belly and one foot back, the proper olden bow of Europe. "Thank you for meeting me."The head of the Fortina family was an aging man, fat in the middle and known to be strong as a bull. In fact, every head family member was super powered to some extent, and everyone believed Valencio to be a normal man. "Now then Valencio, You made some strict terms." The fat fortina, in his white suit, resembled a marshmallow to Valencio, his bald head, his white suit, his white shoes... Valencio would just need a few crackers and some chocolate to make a smore. 

"I know that i made some strict terms, But i think you will find them agreeable." Fortina nodded, "Yes, Yes, under certain circumstances they would be. But Valencio, You don't know much about me do you?" Valencio blinked, "Well my friend, I think i know more about you then you believe i know. But if you care to enlighten me on what it is you don't think i know?" 

"Well Valencio." Fortina picks up a metal rod and begins to bend it, "You don't know my level of strength." He keeps bending the rod into different shapes. "So you will be helping us, You will be giving us all of the Destreto's land and you will be joining our forces." Valencio nods, "That wont be happening."

A black orb begins to form in Valencio's hand. "You see." Fortina's eyes widen, "What is that?!" Valencio ignores him. "I didn't want to do this. But, You are known to  be fairly durable. Should we test it? Your durability?" the orb continued to grow in size. "Then i'll jus-" "IF you knock me unconscious, or break my concentration this orb will explode." Fortina stopped, "I wonder, just how many of your people it will take with it? How much of this building? How much of your empire will crumble?" 

Fortina smirked, "You won't do it, You'll be hit too!" Valencio nodded and appeared behind Fortina, Orb placed near fortina's face. "Or will i Fortina? Will i be hit? I moved in the blink of an eye, I moved from your sight before you could fathom what happened. Can you do that?" Fortina shook his head. "No? No you can't?" Valencio continued to let the orb grow, 50% of his energy going into the attack, should this hit, there wouldn't be much of a building left. 

"Do you agree to my terms, or do i nuke this city?" Fortina clenched his fists, "You're mad you know that?" Valencio nods, "I know that. You now know that."  The orb vanishes, energy returned to Valencio's body. "Then it's a deal. We shall go on as planned, cross me and i will destroy you before you can blink." And with those final words, Valencio vanished.


----------



## Byrd (May 18, 2013)

*It begins...*

A woman guarded by a handful of dangerous looking men took her seat at the table. Another rather large man surrounded by Cyborg men takes his seat as well. The President was also present surrounded by a group of his newly enhanced soldiers thanks to the success of Aperture Science. The mysterious Scientist was there by himself.. 



Scientist: _"Greetings friends, welcome to today's meeting, we are hear to verify the treaty as well as a few more subjects being discuss"_

President: _"Where are those other two rats at? Aren't they suppose to be present" _

Woman:_ "Yeah where are they, its been quite a while since we all came together *giggles*"_

Scientist: "Well ?????? said that they couldn't make it and ?????? is no where to be found"

Woman: _"Typical so anyway"_

Scientist: _"So we all know that the signature of this treaty indicated that we are all neutral in terms of alliances and that if anyone has a problem it would be brought to the six of us. Also included is trading regulations, military regulations and other regulations... I assume we all been following it"_

Fat man: _"Of course fool, Neo Asia always follows policies in place" I maintain an iron bearing on my subjects... heheheh_

Woman:_"But of course, we wouldn't want to start any international conflicts now would we?_"

President grins.....

Fat man: _"Oh do you find something funny there Armstrong"_

President: _"Nothing at all, communist shit"_ as Armstrong splits on the ground.

_"I just feel like you are full of Bullshit"_he says to the Fat man.

Fat man angrily responded: _"Why you Americana Pig" _ and bangs his fist upon the table, several of his guards weapons were instantly pointing at Armstrong.. but at the same time Armstrong guards had their weapons drawn.

Woman mutters: _"This is how men conduct business, such savages"_

Scientist: _"Every one calm down or things will not end good here"_ he threaten to everyone present. 

Fat man: _Fine then_

Armstrong takes out a cigar and smokes it: "I have no problems here, its that asswipe over there that's causing the drama."

The Large bodied man glared at the President with hate in his eyes. 

The scientist then resume reviewing regulations and gets everyone approval. 

Scientist: _"Before closure, there have been reports of several cases where rather powerful individuals have begun attacking several of our companies... Seems like they are trying to play hero. We also have heard cases of other individuals committing acts of crimes across the globe in several cities.. make sure these incidents are handled, we don't want anything to upset the balance of power here...   "_

The scientists then takes out several wanted posters... Among the wanted was Terry, Eta, John, Sven.



> Bounties
> Terry: 100,000,000 Alive
> Eta: 70,000,000 Dead or Alive
> John: 80,000,000 (requested by Armstrong)
> Sven: 60,000,000 (potential threat)



Scientist: _Have these bounties spread across the world. These individuals are preferably wanted alive but if it isn't possible... kill them.. Thats all... Dismiss_

and the 4 of the sixth that gather here got up and left, each with their own hidden plans weaving into motion.

Maou mutters, "Men are sooooo stupid, all is going well" as she hops on a plane headed back to her nation. Armstrong was on the phone while he was on his jet back to Americana setting up new plans with Aperture Science. Kim was busy plotting his move against Americana... the development of a newly missile that would let him strike their lands... Dr. No turns around and mutters" All according to Plan" and takes a shard out of his pocket.. it was radiating energy.


----------



## manidk (May 18, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> The woman releases one of the energy bolts she has been collecting... it destroys the anchor but she is hit by the compressed air and is sent flying into the ship, crashing through multiple rooms. She then gets back up angrily before she lets out a startling howl and raises her hands above her head... summoning all the energy she can muster.....



This was it.

Exactly the moment John had been waiting for.

The room the woman ended up in happened to hold five extra 50-gallon drums of fuel.

Akira and John knew the plan.  Akira rushed at the woman wildly, while John dropped to the deck and focused on the drums, motioning his hands in a circle.

The fuel began to heat up, though there was no sign of it happening to anyone but John.


----------



## kluang (May 18, 2013)

*Neo Asia

Neo Tokyo

Neo Shibuya

Ezreal*

Kaguya Tower is the tallest building in the Shibuya district and it house many government offices and one of the most heavily guarded place in Neo Tokyo. Inside the control a new guard arrive for his shift. He sits down and stir his coffee and suddenly electrical charges appear from the control board and jump out, strikes the guard and landed next to him. The bolt transform into Ezreal and he quickly use his power on the panel to locate the Far East Registration Mainframe.

He founds it. Top floor. Why do villain put stuff on top floor. Ezreal over charge the panel and destroy the panel and all security cameras, sentry guns and alarms on the building. "Now to announce my arrival." and he walks out of the room and head straight to the elevator. The elevator is guarded by two sentry gun, now non function and he press up. Soon the elevator comes and he step in it and press 159th floor. The elevator quickly goes up and open the door. Ezreal steps out and release an electric field. With his Electroreception he sense his his surrounding with detecting distortion from his electrical field. Ezreal closes his eyes and began to mumble.

"Five cyborg. Two of them are Juggernaut class. Swell."

Ezreal shoots lightning from his finger and forces the lock door to the mainframe be open, and in seconds the large wheel on the door turn and slowly it opens. As it opens Ezreal saw a cyborg and he shoots a ball of lightning towards it sending it flying across the room. Ezreal enters the room and two more cyborg shows up and aiming at him.

"So the Juggernauts wont come out until I take care of these clowns." says Ezreal and he dodges the bullets from the cyborgs. "Too slow!!!" and he appear behind the cyborg and place his hands behind their neck and discharge a huge volt of electric, knocking them out. Suddenly the floor shakes and Ezreal smiles. "The big boys are coming." and two ten foot tall robot walks towards him.


----------



## Byrd (May 18, 2013)

manidk said:


> This was it.
> 
> Exactly the moment John had been waiting for.
> 
> ...



Having all the energy she needed , she forms it into one hand.. it begin to spark black lighting sparks around the room. The ship begin to rock due to her power and due to the strain, cracks appeared on the ship.

_"Now perish along with this ship"_ she exclaims as she fires the concentrated dark energy at the duo. This blast was exceptional powerful and faster than usual.


----------



## manidk (May 18, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Having all the energy she needed , she forms it into one hand.. it begin to spark black lighting sparks around the room. The ship begin to rock due to her power and due to the strain, cracks appeared on the ship.
> 
> _"Now perish along with this ship"_ she exclaims as she fires the concentrated dark energy at the duo. This blast was exceptional powerful and faster than usual.



He concentrated energy heated the fuel up way quicker than John had planned.

The fuel barrels were seconds from exploding.

"AKIRA!  GET DOWN!"

"LIKE I CARE!!!"

Akira lunged in a tackling motion.

The blast would hit his right side dead on, but his momentum would carry him on to his target, especially with his massive size.

The barrels exploded.


----------



## Byrd (May 18, 2013)

manidk said:


> He concentrated energy heated the fuel up way quicker than John had planned.
> 
> The fuel barrels were seconds from exploding.
> 
> ...



The blast from the room knock the woman from the ship as she flew back into the water.... She had been defeated for right now, but due to her immortal status she couldn't die. The heroes manage to repel her for right now


----------



## Asune (May 18, 2013)

The strenght of that course would be troublesome for the new guy called Terry...
However that horse would have trouble if the strength is bigger.
That was a little moment of brilliance within El Poderoso

As soon as Terry attempted to grab the horse, the wrestler went against one of its legs, attempting to disbalance it.


----------



## kluang (May 18, 2013)

Ezreal shoots lightning from his hand at the juggernauts. They are slow and heavily plated, Ezreal hope his electricity can screw up their processors.  After all all robotics are vulnerable to electric attack. The juggernauts slows down, then suddenly they open their chest and reveal six minigun in each of them.

"Ah crap..." says Ezreal and he claps his hand together and release a Magnetic Force Field moments before the Juggernauts rains their bullet on him. Its temporary, there's no way his shield can outlast these robots barrage.

Ezreal smiles as he saw a power conductor and ran towards it and open the power box and punches his hand into the powerline and drains the building power.  Suddenly his Magnetic Force Field becomes stronger and he combine his magnetism and his electric power and create an electric bomb.

Ezreal throws the bomb at the Juggernauts  and as the bomb reach their feet the magnetic field collapses and the bomb releases electricity and kinetic energy, explodes taking the whole top floor with it. Within miles people can see the white bright light and the explosion on the top of Kaguya Tower.

Ezreal survives. His enhance Magnetic Force Field protect him and the mainframe of the Far East Esper Registration is a smoking rubble. He took out a card with the Japanese word Raiden(雷電) and place it on the ground. He walks to the edge of the building as sirens ringing around the street. He looks to the sky and disappear, in a bolt of lightning.

He just took out two NeoAsia mainframe data and decide to stay low for a while. Maybe heads towards Americana for a few months before attacking NeoAsia infrastructure again.


----------



## Ice (May 19, 2013)

Interlude 1: 
Vanessa glanced uncaringly at the pleading faces of the many people that worked for the government. Her troops surrounded them, their faces hidden behind masks that betrayed nothing. She had no mercy to spare for the people whom had a part to play in slaughtering her family and taking away her brother. 

"Kill them all."

As one, the rifles fired, leaving shattered bodies and bleeding husks on the floor. Vanessa walked away, ignoring the sight. Her heart had hardened a long time ago.


----------



## TheHobbler (May 19, 2013)

*In the Hub.*

Days had passed, and vast sections of the city were in a miserable state. The Merchant Rulers of the Hub had sent everything they had at Steiner, and it was brush off in a rain of stone, and a flood of mud. What remained of their mercenary army had fled when they discovered that Steiner had been catching bullets in his mouth and shooting them right back. Now the survivors of the Merchant Rulers were holed up in their Panic Room, guarded by a singular robot, illegally imported from NeoAsia.

As Steiner approached it he realized it was some kind of modified labor robot. It was lacking anything overtly offensive except for a machine gun crudely welded onto one of its arms. It was obvious from a glance that it's treads were a 3rd party addition, and someone had stripped some of its paneling away, showing an unpainted second layer of metal. In large bolded letters on its chest read:

*MANSERVANT*

Steiner could see that its back was turned to him, so he began to creep slowly up to it. Unfortunately at the moment the machine turned around.

"Intruder! Intruder," it wailed. Then it pointed its gun-arm directly at Steiner and fired.

Steiner caught the shot in his mouth, but the force of it pushed him back. It was evidently no ordinary gun. The machine fired again, and this time Steiner croaked out a small metal ball and deflected the bullet. The machine hesitated for a moment, as if unsure why its bullets had failed. Then it's treads started to move, and the robot dashed forward and an alarming speed. Steiner jumed to the side as the machine barreled past him. It didn't seem to be able to slow down fast enough, and its arms punched through the steel wall. After a few seconds the machine stopped moving.

_I can finish him off easily enough now._

But the Manservant suddenly started moving again, straining against the metal. There was a terrible screeching noise as the machine strained against the wall, and then it tore its arms out of the wall, along with a large metal panel. It fired several rounds from its gun arm, punching through the panel and freeing itself. Steiner began to fire metal orbs, large and small, into the metal mans torso as the robot turned to face him. They began to dent the heavy metal, and in one spot they popped a hole in the metal shell. The robot didn't take notice, and began to fire once again. Steiner tumbled out of the machines line of sight and circled around to his back. 

The robots gun-arm twisted around and pointed directly at Steiner.

_Oh._

It began to fire again, and Steiner decided to get closer, in order to make the gun less effective. Then he remembered what it did to that wall. The minor damage he could do to it wouldn't be enough to destroy it before he ran out of energy. Steiner gathered himself  and decided to use a move he had thought too dangerous.

He dashed up to the machine and croaked wet cement onto the machine's joints. It quickly dried, but already cracks were forming in it as the Manservant struggled to break free. Steiner put his mouth up to the hole he made earlier and began to spew molten metal into the machine. The effect was almost instant. Vital electronics in the robot were fried, and Steiner fell over screaming. The attack had destroyed his teeth and lips. The smell of burnt flesh filled his nose, and he howled in agony. He regurgitated several medical kits and applied what on the spot aid he could. He injected what painkillers he had, got on his feet, and turned towards the safe room. With his teeth no longer in the way he began to croak even larger metal orbs, and slowly, but steadily, destroyed the door frame.

He stepped in to the room and looked around. He looked each of the Merchant Rulers in the eyes, and then opened his ragged whole of a mouth.

He voiced rattled out, a more hideous croaking noise than was ever made when he used his ability. 

"*Whom among you obtained that machine?*"

There was silence, and then one of the men pointed. "It was him... I HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT!"

There was sudden panic, and several of the men ran for the door only to be cut down.

"*You may live*," rumbled Steiner, "*you who procured the machine. The others die.*"


----------



## P-X 12 (May 19, 2013)

Zeno rushed towards Eta. He lightened his body to try and overwhelm her senses. Seven times he striked her, and seven times she evaded blocked or in the case of the last attack, countered. She threw him into the wreckage of the column. 

_Well, back at square one,_ he thought. _Damn, she's way tougher than I thought she'd be. Attacking her head on doesn't seem to be working. Maybe if I-_

And then it hit him. An actual strategy! He usually doesn't bother with those. Zeno got up and picked u a large piece of column. He then thought _Time for my combo; Hard as Iron Heavy as Stone._ 

He hardened the stone slab slightly and made it far heavier than normal. Then, with all of his might, he threw it at Eta. 

_So he's gotten that desperate,_ she thought. _Let's end this quickly._ However, when she went to slice through it, she got a nasty surprise- 

The slab was as heavy as a van. When she tried to cut with some of her power, the slab was just hard enough to stop it halfway. In that split second, shocked at what happened and was going to happen, she panicked and braced herself. She got hit by the rest of the slab moving at her and crashed into the wall.

_What just-_ she thought before she realized her concentration had been broken, thus snapping her out of hyper-awareness.

...Which was about the time she noticed Zeno with an enlarged version of his hardened fist coming straight at  her.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 19, 2013)

Eta, in a show of quick thinking, tried blocking and jumping backwards to catch him of guard, but it was too late. By the time she had her blade up to defend, he had already touched the blade, and the heaviness of the fist caused the sword to dip down into the ground, with Zeno following it.

The resulting punch to the ground form Zeno was enough to create a small shock-wave. He broke threw the tiling of the floor, the six inches of concrete under it, and some of the stone underneath it all. However, the punch took it's toll, as Zeno's super-fist broke-revealing layers of plating over his actual fist, like different layers of armor or skin.

Not that any of this was appearant to Eta, though. The shock-wave sent her flying as she started jumping back at the time of impact. She was sent back into the column, still hard from Zeno's touch, and felt the blow. 

Stunned for a short moment, Zeno used the opportunity to start throwing a volley of punches and kicks; six of the former, three of the latter. The resulting pummeling left Eta on the floor gasping for air. Well, that seems to be it," Zeno said. "And not a moment sooner. I've got to take this guy out now." 

"And why's that," said Eta, still feeling the effects of the attack. "I'm not done with you yet." 

_Still up, eh_"Personal reasons. He tried opting out of paying me and now he's gotta pay. Oh, and I guess for all of the other things he's done,, I suppose." He looked at Eta, whose eyes were looking elsewhere. "What are looking a-" Zeno started.

And then he realized that there were a platoon of men near the doorway with RPGs.


----------



## Byrd (May 19, 2013)

*Alert!!*



> Name: Gorja
> 
> Type: Monster
> 
> ...





> -----------------------------News Report---------------------------------
> 
> This is being broadcast across the world
> 
> ...



Gorja tosses a tank straight up in the air as it blows up killing the crew. It then smashes another tank with his foot. *"Boom!!" * the tanks fired but it was to no effect as the creature went on a rampage as if it was unstoppable. It was making its way to the nearby city.


----------



## Andyman (May 19, 2013)

El Poderoso's strength was able to hold down Crone.

If not for that Terry would gone for a ride. 

But Crone was not to be beaten so easily as the two clung to him he once again activated his stun shields in an attempt shrug them off. 

"Quite rude you gentleman are." He said calmly


----------



## manidk (May 19, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> The blast from the room knock the woman from the ship as she flew back into the water.... She had been defeated for right now, but due to her immortal status she couldn't die. The heroes manage to repel her for right now



Akira was injured.  The ship was in ruins, barely floating.  John was completely exhausted.

"Nothing to do but rest until we drift into Antarctica, eh?" 

There was no answer from Akira.  He was breathing, but otherwise completely lifeless.

"...Fuck."

John had a way to heal him, but he would need a day or so of rest first.

"Nothing to do but cruise on, I guess..."


----------



## kluang (May 19, 2013)

*Australia

The Hub*

Ezreal landed in the back alley of the city and he walks towards a bar. Seventh Heaven. Thats the bar name. He steps inside and sees the bartender cleaning a glass. "Hello beautiful." The bartender looks at him and smiles. There are a few customers here, all quietly drinking at their tables. They dont even bat an eye on him.



 She pour him a drink. "On the house?" ask Ezreal and she nods her head. "First one on the house." 
"This is a special news alert. Gojra was sighted off the coast of Australia and he is making his way towards the mainland. Citizen are hereby to remain calm...." before the announcer finish Ezreal left the bar and on the table, 20 dollars. 

A bolt of lightning struck the tallest building at the coast and Ezreal materialize. He watches from afar as Gojra makes his way to the land. He looks down and saw the military evacuate the city.


----------



## TheHobbler (May 19, 2013)

*The Hub*

Steiner walked out of the medical bay, running his tongue over his new lips and teeth.

_Metal teeth... they taste like iron. Like Blood._

He stopped next to a low table. On it was a device he had ordered the last surviving Merchant Rule to make possible. It was the head from the Manservant. But it was hollow, with an opening at the mouth. Steiner slowly slid it on, and felt it seal around his neck. He breathed a sigh of relief. His vision was stunning. The optics seemed to reacted to his thoughts. Move his eyes just so, and his vision rotates 90 degrees, move them a little differently and he is suddenly seeing infrared. He imperceptible nodded in approval and made his way to the former council chambers. 

He had created a makeshift throne, and was from there he was networked to every major industry in the city, and would soon have nearly direct lines to every country's administration and underworld. He had not had to work hard to set up such a network. He was just picking up where the former rulers had left off. But there was still much to do to make his enterprise a well oiled machine, and he had no direct influence anywhere but the city, however it would do for now.

He opened his mouth, and the men around him grimaced in anticipation of speech.

"*Progress on Communications?*" he rattled. His men were thankful that he spoke so sparsely.

"Almost ready, my lord. Give me a few more minutes until we are fully ready, but we already have some lines up."

Steiner looked up at the large monitor suspended over the council table. One by one small sections of Australia lit up, as communications were resumed. Steiner knew that the change in administration would ruffle some feathers, but he seemed to have more pressing matters at hand. One of the technicians were calling.

"My lord! We are getting an urgent plea from one of the coastal kingdoms! They are under attack!"

_Excellent! A perfect time to establish rule over a port. Things are starting to look up._

"*Change*," Steiner croaked,"*our destination. Ready my transport.*"

Steiner had learned much from his small tussle with the robot, and he realized he had only just begun to tap into his potential. He was looking forward to a true test.


----------



## Byrd (May 19, 2013)

Andyman said:


> El Poderoso's strength was able to hold down Crone.
> 
> If not for that Terry would gone for a ride.
> 
> ...



Terry strength was rising as he was getting kinda angry.... the volts were coming through his body, attempting to stun him but as he grew angrier... he begin to resist it.

_"Stupid Horse"_ he mutters while grabbing the horse... He then attempts to send a punch aiming right for it side.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Monster lets out a huge roar as it sweeps across the lands tossing tanks, robots, and troops left and right. A Jet comes in and shoots it with a rocket but to no effect as the Monster easily shrugs it off. It then fires its powerful laser at the jet destroying it. It was nearing the city and the military was powerless to stop it..


----------



## Ice (May 20, 2013)

Dante cracked his neck, getting out the kinks there. He was just lying on the beach, getting some sweet Australian air. "Ah, nothing beats just kicking back and not caring about anything.". 

Suddenly, a multitude of screams reached him, coming from the coastline where the largest concentration of humans were present. "Goddamnit, can't a man get his own sweet alone time?", he sighed to himself. Within seconds, he was fully outfitted in his clothes, guns in his hands while sword was on his back. 

"I'm going to kill the dumbass ruining my day."


----------



## Asune (May 20, 2013)

*Hevun's path*

"A few days... that's what is left..." said the man with the glasses through his phone, speaking with someone who was a very close person to him.

"Hoh?... only that?.... now that's what I call quick work... You just had to kidnap one or two very skilled guy and then you have that thing almost ready..." replied the voice through the phone, the voice of a woman.

"Not even an effort, the stablishment that Mother created here was perfect for that... then just a bit of black rumors and people brought us the man. I just had to play a bit with their wills as usual..." Leon was drinking a cup of black coffee while speaking.

"... I wonder what's the idea of Mother now.... Always whimsical... Not even I can understand Mother's true motives... even if I'm the closest one to Mother..." said the woman through the phone, not a hint of concern though, as if she were to be used to this...

"Mother is Mother, can't question her. Even if we do, she'll find it something amusing and would play with it. Perhaps all this is no more than a game of Mother, as she found this world quite interesting.." replied Leon

"... Yeah, not use to wonder... Anyway gotta go. Waiting to see that toy of you... see ya"... 

" Later, sis". 

And then Leonel's sister hung the phone before him.

The experiment was going on finely.... the structure almost complete.
In fact according to the scientist, they only need to create the body anew, using the new modified cells of genetium...

The definition of an Ultimate body within this world.

He lit a cigarette and relaxed on his chair
This project was meaningles.... no, it had a meaning to Leon.

It was his Mother's whim... that's all


----------



## TheHobbler (May 20, 2013)

*Inside a VTOL heading towards the Australian Coast*

Steiner gripped the pilot's shoulder.

"*Line to Capitol.*"

The pilot nodded, and passed him the hand set. Steiner raised it up to his mouth.

"*Capitol?*"

"Who is this? How did you contact this line?"

"*Hub.*"

"...this isn't a good time, there is-"

"*I know. Going now. Expect compensation.*"

"What!? We contribute tremendous amounts to the Hub as it is! You can't-"

"*Very well.*"

Steiner killed the line. He leaned forward and tapped on the map. The pilot turned around, confused, and opened his mouth to say something. Steiner tightened his grip, and the pilot quickly faced forward.

"*Forward new destination to the Hub.*"

The pilot punched some buttons on the console, and then swung the VTOL sharply to the left, parallel with the sea.

_Maybe I won't be have as much fun as I thought..._


----------



## Andyman (May 20, 2013)

Terry's fist smashed into Crone's side.

But the volts only increased as more damage was done to Crone. The horse quickly sped up but he couldn't move due to El Poderoso's grip so he simply started trying to fling the heroes off of him at high speeds.

.............................................................................

Drakul grinned to himself as he arrived at the location in record time. He stopped the horse outside of the city hall and jumped off of it.

The machine fell to the ground with a CLANG! Drakul didn't even flinch as he calmly made his way into the building his gadgets ready.

Obviously the various people that had been outside had started screaming and scattering when he arrived and various security were already waiting indoors for him.


----------



## kluang (May 20, 2013)

Ezreal stands at top the building, looking at the Gojra making it way towards the coast. He focus his power in his right palm and shoots a lightning bolt and it struck Gojra in the chest. The monster screams and it shoots a laser beam towards Ezreal. He quickly bolted himself from the building and landed at the beach. He looks at the building, the half of its is destroyed by the monster. 

"Well, at least it can feel pain... What if I shoot it in the eye...."


----------



## Ice (May 20, 2013)

Dante watched as the kid in front of him played hero with the monster. "Kids these days, how enthusiastic in their _glorious_ fight. Not." Aiming his gun at the monster in front of him, he shot out a bullet from Ivory, his first gun, speeding it up with his time powers, causing a large explosion to emerge on the cyclops' face. 

When it staggered out from the smoke, all that could be seen was an empty hole where its eye used to be. "Good riddance." Dante walked off, looking to find a place where he could crash.


----------



## kluang (May 20, 2013)

Ezreal blinks and look at Gojra again and he look at the man that shoots the monster and he looks again and the howling monster.

"Wow, thats fire power."

Gojra is screaming and howling in in pain as he ravages the coast. "Time to end this." and Ezreal bolted himself above Gojra with one hand held high and he began charge the particles above Gojra and shoots a large white lightning on Gojra, with a loud boom Gojra crashes on the beach, smoking.


----------



## Byrd (May 20, 2013)

Gojra gets up from this damage... He was hurt, but it only increase his rage

"Grgh!!!!!!!" it howl as he starts to lash about wildly destroying whatever was in his path... He lost his eye so he couldn't see where he was lashing at, but his hand was swinging right at the local hero in the air

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Terry receives even more voltage up his body... he was truly getting piss and when he gets pissed, his strength increases significantly.. Terry then punches at the side of the horse once more but this time with even more force than before.


----------



## kluang (May 20, 2013)

"Ah crap...." says Ezreal and bolted down and fall to his knees. I can't believe I just use technique I read in the book, particle charging theoretically, with the power over electricity existing in all matter (charged particles), I am able to control all matter in it's state of form such as gas, liquid, solid and even plasma by controlling the electrons, protons and more that constitute all matter. Since everything is matter then this would allow me to control everything by that theory. But since I never done something on that level before my body can't cope with it.

What am I babbling about and Ezreal looks at Gojra stomping around. Then he notice something, little white lights. "Are you ok son?" ask a nearby soldier.

"I can see it...."

"What?"

"I can see the entire electromagnetic spectrum and those must be atoms, little clouds of possibility. Einstein couldn't connect the gravitational force to the other three, but if he could have seen this... It's so obvious."

"I don't know what you talking sir, but the monster is heading towards you!!!" shout the soldier  as he run away. "Oh right." and Ezreal looks back at Gojra and he bolted away a few meters back. 

Ezreal began generating electric from his body and he looks surprise at how fast the electric power rise and soon he began generate more then usual and its keep getting higher and soon he realize he have enough power to light up a small nation for a year.

"Genetium is amazing."


----------



## kluang (May 20, 2013)

*Africa*

The City of Basd is in panic. A king heading their way and soon they can see it, the moving pyramid, Pyramidas. In the highest peak, Golden Pharaoh sits on his throne and look on screen as his fortress approach Basd and soon it stop near the front gates.

In another screen a woman in his 30's salute him. "My King, the troops are ready." The Pharaoh nods. "Open channel."

"Channel open." The AI of the fortress comply to her master order. "This is the Golden Pharaoh. I come with an offer. Join in as a city in my territory of face the consequences. Fail to reply or give me a negative answer will result in a one sided casualty. You have two minutes."

"Close channel."  

In seconds several RPG rockets was fired from the city the fortress, but fail to penetrate its shield. The Pharaoh looks at the screaming soldiers who for some reason decide to fight. "Sir, I can send the troops.." before she finish the Pharaoh raises his hand a bit. " I did say one sided casualty."

"How many weapons they have?"

"200 RPG, 300 rifles."

"Genetium powered?"

"No."

"How many Stingers we have?"

"10,459."

"Activate 1000 of them. Target each soldier."

"Target locked."

"Fire."

At Basd the soldier looks at the giant fortress then suddenly one thousands missile is launch and heading towards them. "Run!!!" shout some them while some stay and manually target the stingers. In minutes the the missile rains on the city and destroys one third of the buildings in the city and kill all their soldiers.

"How many people with RPGs?"

"None."

Then the Pharaoh notice a white flag at the city hall. "Send in the troops." and the woman salute her King. The main door open and in moments the Pharaoh flags flies in the city.


----------



## Ice (May 20, 2013)

Dante looked at the kid. Apparently he was only realising his power's true potential now by the look of wonder on his face. Well, the city didn't have time to wait for him to get over his excitement. "It ends now big boy.", Dante smirked. Raising both Ivory and Ebony into the air, he shot two bullets, one for the top half, the other for the bottom. The resulting explosion enveloped the cyclops, leaving nothing remaining of the monster. 

"Boring. I wasted my sleeping time for this?", Dante muttered to himself, walking back towards the beach.


----------



## TehChron (May 20, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Gojra gets up from this damage... He was hurt, but it only increase his rage
> 
> "Grgh!!!!!!!" it howl as he starts to lash about wildly destroying whatever was in his path... He lost his eye so he couldn't see where he was lashing at, but his hand was swinging right at the local hero in the air



"*TYRANT DIGGING!*"

A hole opened up from beneath Gojra's right foot, causing it to drop into the pitfall.

From a short distance away, a safety helmet popped up from underground.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



"Not bad, huh, Master?"

"You idiot apprentice. _The other guys already killed it._"

"Moguuuu, I'm sorry Master, I've failed as your apprentice..."

An old man in white robes stepped forward, a white energy crackling around him as he turned towards the rampaging monster. The energy gathered onto his right hand, he closed it into a fist.

He stepped forward, and launched a punch. A gigantic white fist tore through the air towards the smug jackass, intent on slamming into his face and twisting it violently backwards.

"That is how you make an impression. Remember it."

"Mogu!! Amazing, Master!"

"Hmmm..."


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Ice (May 20, 2013)

Interlude 2:
Vanessa fingered the photo in her hands. It was a picture of her brother messing with her hair while their parents were beside the two of them, smiling at the sight. A tear ran down her face before she could stop it, and she wiped it away quickly. It wouldn't do for her surbodinates to see her in a time of weakness. 

Going over her plans once again, she tried to find a flaw. She had taken over the small city Drax on the Australian continent. It was a large city with many resources. Currently she was using underhanded means to get the higher powers of the city to support her reign such as bribery and blackmail, everything was going fine. She needed this city for its vast resources to find her brother.


----------



## Byrd (May 20, 2013)

The monster was hit by the full force of the attack but it wasn't enough... due to the attack the monster had lost an arm but it didn't put an end to its rage.. with one arm, it tries to climb out of the pitfall and back unto the surface...


----------



## kluang (May 20, 2013)

Ezreal

Ezreal slowly lift himself up and knit his electric power into a web and throw it at the monster, trapping it in the hole.  He then charges the particles, this time in larger scale and strikes Gojra with six white lightning.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 20, 2013)

_Well, shit. Looks like things got a lot more complicated than I planned for.

Or didn't as the case may be._

Eta looked at them, almost surprised at the turn of events, (apparently not enough to leave herself unarmed, since she had one hand on her SMG), and yelled out "What are you doing? I can handle this!" The look on her face, though told the whole story: She knew she was being double crossed; after all, why not take out both the target and the mercenary to save money?

The men held the back that Zeno stole in their hand. 

"Wait, when did you get that?" Zeno asked. 

"While you were fighting the diversion, of course."

And there he was. Simply known as Diavolo "the Devil", the leader of this gang, the Devil's Army.

_How cliche,_ Zeno thought when he first heard of them.

"Sorry to say, Eta," Diavolo started. "But it appears as if you won't be able to collect your payment. I'll simply have to write this off as another casualty. As for you," he said whilst talking to Zeno, "Why, I'll have fun watching you burn."

"Sorry, but dying's not exactly on my list of things to do. Unfortunately for you, though," Zeno said as he hardened his body, "Taking you out is on the top of that list."

"You pathetic bastard," Eta started while getting up. "You honestly think thought double crossing me was a good idea?" 

Diavolo looked at her with a small tinge of fear and proclaimed "Who are you to talk about betrayal? You've killed many of the employers that you've been under! The only reason why we did this was because we had a contingency plan when you went AWOL. After all," he finished, "Isn't that why you're called the Angel faced Devil?"

_The what?_ Zeno thought. 

Eta's response to Diavolo's speech was a simple laugh. A laugh with a terrifying smile on her face. 

"Do you even know how I got that moniker? It's because I once killed a platoon of 50 trained armed soldiers with only my sword. I was fourteen at the time," she said whilst covering her eyes. "And if I was that deadly back then," she said as she reached for her sword, "how devastating would I be now?"

One of the soldiers tried firing a single rocket at her head. She grabbed the sword and, with both hands slashed through the rocket. She also revealed her eyes, and the reason why she covered them.

They were bloodshot.

"Actually, why don't we find out?"


----------



## kluang (May 21, 2013)

Zanzibar Land

A local tavern call Sixteen Lizards is buzzing with activity. Drunks sleeping on the floor, some are playing pool and some are watching the television. "You heard what happen last week? Golden Pharaoh took over Basd."

"Basd? That city at the north east?"

"Some people says the Pharaoh isnt human. He's a robot." Then a man runs in, he looks at the television and runs towards it. "Look at channel Six." A fat patron grab the man by the collar. "We're watching a race here, whats more important then our bet?"

"The Golden Pharaoh move north from Basd!!!" shout the man and the patron grabs his collar tighter. "So what? There's nothing north of Basd other than...." the fat patron eyes widen. "Are you serious? The only city north of Basd is Neo Alexandria. He's attacking another King?" The bartender quickly change the channel of the television. 

"This is Beyond reporting live near the border of Neo Alexandria.I'm in a helicopter near the border of Neo Alexandria. As you can see the army of  King Numeri are gathering at the border preparing to stop the advance of the King of Dunes, the Golden Pharaoh." she then pause for moment as the pilot shout something and the camera turns and the peak of Pyramidas can be seen from beyond the hills.

"We have confirmed that the Pyramidas is beyond that hill and will reach the border in one hour."

The Pyramidas, near the Neo Alexandria border.

"My King we have spotted Numeri's soldier at the border. Their number is around 1,000." report the general.  The Golden Pharaoh ponders for a while. "Computer,How many men he have when we check?" ask the Pharaoh. 

"10,000."

"Expand our scanners range by two hundred precent. I smell an ambush. General Tatalia, prepare your men." says the Pharaoh and General Tatalia salutes and she sign off.

"Sir, we have detected a large number of heavily arms men and cyborgs hiding on each side of the hill approximately thirty miles from the one thousand troops that is in front of us." 

"How many?"

"Four thousand on each side."

The Golden Pharaoh chuckle. "Numeri you fool. Have we replenish our stingers?"

"Yes."

"How many Set missile we have?"

"9,875."

"Activate all Stingers and Set. Target both group. Release the cyphers to aid our troops." says the Golden Pharaoh and he opens a channel to General Tatalia. "The troops will handle the bait." The Pharaoh eyes suddenly glows as he use his teleptahy to mind melt him with Pyramidas.

The Pyramidas move closer to the border and finally he crosses it. Half the crowd in the Sixteen Lizards bar cheer as they make a bet on how the Pharaoh will cross or not.

"Open fire!!!!" shout the captain of Neo Alexandira and his troopers shoots the Pyramidas but they couldnt even scratch it. Golden Pharaoh looks and he stops the fortress. The the upper chamber and the bay doors open as the the Pharaoh troops alongside the the Ciphers, a saucer-type unmanned aerial vehicle with a minigun attach to it and they attack the Neo Alexandira soldiers. Then thousands of missile are launch from the Pyramidas towards the ambush group. 

The Golden Pharaoh contacts Neo Alexandria and King Numeri answers and he's on screen. Both King look at each other. King Numeri is a large man wearing leather armor and he looks unhappy. "I will destroy you!!!"

"Destroy me with what? The half ass ambush on each side?" ask the Golden Pharaoh and King Numeri face change. "I just destroyed 2/3 of your forces without sweating. I will come for my city." and Golden Pharaoh cuts of the transmission. He looks at the battle in front of him. His troops are winning. The sheer number of missile and their tactical failure have destroyed Neo Alexandria morale and they are easily slaughtered by his forces and in one hour the battle is over.

"Good. Return to the fortress. Take the injured to the medbay." says General Tatalia as her forces return triumphant. After the last of her soldiers enter the Pyramidas, the bay door closes and the fortress continues its journey towards Neo Alexandria.


----------



## Byrd (May 21, 2013)

The news crew was all over the scene as they were trying to interview the heroes that had saved the day... They managed to spot one of the heroes out... the one who was casting lighting around the place.



"Excuse me, do you have a word... We would like to interview you" the reporter said

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A figure emerge from the sea.... She had been defeated but due to her regeneration and immortality, she couldn't die again... she had floated back to the continent and started to look for more humans to devour


----------



## kluang (May 21, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> The news crew was all over the scene as they were trying to interview the heroes that had saved the day... They managed to spot one of the heroes out... the one who was casting lighting around the place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ezreal smiles. Interview. He never done one. "Yes you may. My name is Ez... I mean my name is Raiden." and he handed her a card, a similar one that he purposely left at Neo Tokyo. The reporter looks at the katakana Raiden. "Raiden is thunder god in Japanese. But I'm no god. Just a man. That shoots lightning."


----------



## TheHobbler (May 22, 2013)

*Capitol of one of Australia's costal countries*

Steiner received news of the monster's defeat as the VTOL landed. He frowned, disappointed that he had missed the opportunity. Yet the opening it had provided was too valuable to pass up, and the beast was stopped either way.

Steiner dropped onto the lawn and began striding towards the ornate doors of the Capitol building. He was closely followed by eight of his men. He pushed open the doors, and immediately everyone in the room looked at him. They took a moment to take in his beige suit, and his metal encased head. Then they saw the armed men behind him and began to run. One of his soldiers raised their weapon, but Steiner motioned  him to stand down. Steiner started down the hall.

They quickly found what they were looking for. The president had been holed up in his office, protected by several guards. Steiner's men had quickly taken care of them. He walked up the president, and pulled him to his feet. Steiner's mouth piece folded away, and he let foul breath drift into the man's face.

"*That smell. Recognize it? Sulfur.*"

The president's eyes widened. "No, no please! Anything!"

Steiner barked a strange, haunting laugh. "*It's done. Sulfur's to make it smell.*"

He dropped the body and turned towards his men.

"*Contact Hub. Felright knows. Rest clean up.*"

His men nodded, and one started back towards the VTOL. Steiner pushed the president, who had started seizing, out of his chair, and then took the seat. He nodded to himself and closed the mouth piece. Then he smiled.

-----------------------------------

*The Hub*

Hank Felright was giddy. He had traded partners for a master, true, but this Master was beyond anything he had dreamed of. Lord Croaker had immediately gained his respect, after tearing though what internal defenses they had, and penetrating the safe room. The way he had coldy gazed around the room with his hole of a mouth dripping blood. And how he had singled out Hank.

Felright had never liked his fellow rulers, and had more freedom under his Lord than he ever had in the council. Now that his Lord had begun the domination of a country, things were looking even better. But he couldn't dawdle. He had to send what waves he could through the political community. And try his best to through his Lord in a positive light.

Perhaps he could let slip to several news agencies that Croaker had personally requested the assistance of that flashy hero, Raiden.

_An anonymous tip... that should work. As long as it is clear that it comes from someone of high stature. I should be able to manage that. The real trouble comes from this hostile take over. But this is just one of many nations on Australia. One is unlikely to take notice. And the citizens won't care. Just one dictator for another. Oh! Perhaps I can..._


----------



## Ice (May 22, 2013)

Vanessa relaxed on her comfortable sofa, a view through a large window showing her new city, Harvest. She had just recieved news of Steiner leaving the Hub. Already her own troops were descending upon the city. Without Steiner guarding it, it was ready to be captured like a ripe fruit. She looked at her watch, it was about time they reached there.
----------------
The Hub

_RED_ troops were descending upon the city, diving in fast from their camouflaged silent choppers. Using their genetium powered jet packs, they landed on the city without a sound, moving to take out any military installations. 

"Milady, all is clear. Should I teleport you here now?", her primary lieutenant Johnson asked.

"Yes Captain.", came the reply.

With a loud crack, Vanessa and her own personal guard _ASHES_ had arrived. This city would bow or burn.


----------



## TheHobbler (May 22, 2013)

*The Hub*

Alarms began ringing throughout the city. Felright reluctantly turned his attention away from his politicking to see the ruckus was.

"What the hell? What's going on?"

"Minister, we've lost contact with the outer posts."

"What!? Do we have camera's up?"

"...Sir we have yet to repair all the damage caused the last time the city was attacked..."

Felright's eye's widened. He knew they should of bolstered the defenses before his Lord had left, but he could not deny his Lord's wishes. However, it was too late for regrets.

"Send word to Lord Croaker! He must know at once! Lockdown all sectors, seal all blast doors. We don't have men to spare, but we'll have to make do."

Then he turned away and wheeled out of the room.

------------------

*Capitol Building*

Steiner was overlooking the body disposal when the man he had sent to the VTOL returned, breathless. He took several gulps of air before he could squeeze out:

"The Hub, My Lord! Under... Attack!"

Steiner was stunned. He should have expected this. He knew better! But instead he had decided to play around with a monster. At least he had changed his mind and did something productive. All the same, there were resources on that city he would rather keep. He swept by the messenger and headed towards the VTOL. The rest of his men quickly followed him.


----------



## Ice (May 22, 2013)

"_BURN_ team, secure all civilian sectors. _FLAME_ team, clear out all military installations, _FIRE_ team construct a perimeter around the city and make sure Croaker gets a warm welcome if he returns. Me, Johnson and _ASHES_ will take down the leadership in this city. Move out people.", Vanessa commanded. 

"HOO RAH!"
-------------------------------------------------
~Dante~

Dante gazed at the sun, under his sunglasses. If you went close enough, you could hear the snores coming out from him. Drool was evident on his lips. And all around him was the scene of destruction where cyclops had rampaged.
--------------------------------------------------
~Sven~

Sven was on his laptop, on the alert for any news of activity that disrupted the city's uneasy peace. Then, out of nowhere, a message popped out on his mail. "Here are the locations of every corporation currently stationed in Reach. Attached are the names of their leaders and locations. Do what you want with this. Signed, Unknown."

Sven instantly awoke out of his near-daze. He tried tracking down the mail, but it kept leading into a dead end. "Hmmm, who are you...?"


----------



## kluang (May 22, 2013)

*Africa

Neo Alexandria*



King Numeri stands before his people."Don't be afraid of that pompous king. he usues all his arsenal against our men and now he have none. I will shatter his pyramid and use it as my shitting palace.  Take the guns, take the bombs. Storm the fortress, and kill... and kill! And the Pharaoh who thinks he can mess with us... I will tear him limb from limb!"

"Pyramidas sighted!!!!" and King Numeri roars. "I will kill the King of Dunes. I will chop him, I will grind him. I will bathe in his blood. I will rip the meat from his bones and suck them dry."

"Something comes out from Pyramidas, It's a three barrel cannon on each side and its big as a house!!!" shout the scout.

Inside Pyramidas, The Golden Pharaoh is looking at a 3d model of Neo Alexandria.  "What is this?" and he point to a tall tower next to the coastline. "Lighthouse of Neo Alexandria, pride of King Numeri."

"Its ugly. Is the Thoth Cannons ready?"

"Yes sir."

"Level this Lighthouse of Neo Alexandria."

"As you command." and the Pyramidas shoot several rounds from the gigantic Thoth Cannon all aim towards the lighthouse and they slam it repeatedly and the lighthouse is no more.

"My lighthouse!!!!" roars King Numeri and soon the Pyramidas stops near the city wall. "Numeri, get out of my city." King Numeri looks at the Pyramidas and rides his buggy towards the city wall.

He stood atop the wall and look at the gigantic fortress. "Ha! All this metal, and you don't even use it to level a city! It's just a shell to keep you safe? What's the matter? Ain't you got the stomach for it? I call you coward! Come out here and face me like a man. I kill you, I eat your heart! Prove you can take me. Prove you can fight with your hands. C'mon, man! You borin' me."

"Wow." says the Golden Pharaoh and he slumps back into his chair. "He is a brute." After a short pause he stood up and walks towards wall and it automatically open. He looks down at Numeri from such a height, he is the size of an ant. The Golden Pharaoh levitate himself and slowly descend towards Numeri.


----------



## TheHobbler (May 22, 2013)

*The Hub*

Felright wheeled back into the Council Chamber. Things were in disarray, with people shouting into phones or at each other. He quietly took his place next to the throne and cleared his throat. He was immediately greeted by silence.

"Good," he began,"I see you can maintain some semblance of order. Just had to clear my head a bit and make proper preparations if worst comes to worst. I need several squads here now, and any maintenance member you can get your hands on. I want they ready now, and leaving in 5."

One of the men in the room cleared his throat. "Leaving to where, sir?"

Felright looked at him for a second, and then responded, "For the engine room."

-------------------

*VTOL en-route to the Hub*

They were moving as fast as they could, but they were some ways off still, and the situation at the city could only be getting worse. He quickly shrugged off his feelings of unease and entered a cold state of mind.

_Yes, of course. Think like they would. Like I did. They have an army. I had me. Presumably they know of me... Too many unknowns._

"*Stay low. Attempt radio contact with occupying forces. Eye confirmation easy on the plain, radio silence useless.*"

The pilot nodded, and began scanning through frequencies.


----------



## Ice (May 22, 2013)

"-gine room.", the words filtered through the transmitter. One of her soldiers confirmed, "It's them." 

"Well marine,  don't just stand there, secure the goddamn area.", Johnson ordered. The _ASHES_ unit quickly separated into sections, ready to kill any who tried escaping. Meanwhile, Vanessa was already entering the Council room, ready for the takeover.

"Gentlemen, how are we doing this fine day?", she smiled, kicking open the doors leading inside.
------------------------------------------------
"Sir, we're receiving contact on the radar. High chances it could be Croaker returning to try taking over.", a soldier reported.

"Well don't just stand there, get ready to defend.", his sergeant snapped.


----------



## manidk (May 22, 2013)

The S.S. DO IT PROPERLY!!! gently bumps into the coast.  3 days have passed since the "incident."

John groggily opens his eyes.

The sun is blinding.

"How long have I be- SHIT!"

John tries to get up but immediately regrets his decision.

"Fuckin' sunburn..."

The air below John rises, carrying him into the shade.

"Akira!  Hey!"  John calls out, noticing that his large friend has disappeared from where he fell.

No answer.

_sigh..._

"Better spread the vapor field."

Concentrating, John spreads thin streams of water vapor around the area, covering the entire ship.  This was the first application he discovered for his power, and it was his most practiced, as well.  He could keep the vapor field up for days on end, even in dry climates for basically no cost to his energy reserves.

John's eyes snap open, Akira is nowhere to be found, but John was not alone.

"4... 5... 6... 10."

10 humans were on the ship with him.

2 where the quarters used to be, 5 on deck, and 3 below.

It seems they were intent on robbing the ship of all that was left on it.

The five on deck began approaching John's location, he quickly form a reflective bubble of water around himself, rendering him partially invisible, at least enough to fool these men... He hoped.

"Hey!  Everyone over here!  The dead guy is gone!"

John smirked. "You wish," he whispered.

Soon, the ten men were all assembled.  Bunched up in heavy winter clothes, John couldn't make out any discernible features.

He carefully started using moisture in the air to create a false set of footprints leading to the edge of the boat.

"Yo!  Check these out!"  One of the men began to follow the trail.

"The poor old bastard probably fell over deck, heh."

"Better him than me!"

The other 9 walked away.

"Perfect," John mused.

He snuck up the the straggler and laid a single hand on the man's forehead, the one piece of bare flesh he could find.

"Goodnight..." 

The man croaked, he was dead in an instant.  Pulmonary Embolisms were a walk in the park for John once he got close enough.

He decided to tag along with the men, hopefully to find Akira's whereabouts...


----------



## Asune (May 22, 2013)

_Damn... this pal is a hard one...
But no match for a wrestler....
_

El Poderoso quickly left his grip off, then used the momentum genertated by the horse's movement, and as a pendulum, he impulsed himself right into his back....

"Ha!!!.... now the reins are mine!!!" exclaimed the wrestler...

....."Where are the reins anyway?... who cares, I better just smash it..."

And then he punched as hard as he could right in the back part of the horse's head...
On that moment he was sure to win...
He continuously thought
_
I'm the stronger, I'm the stronger, I'M THE STRONGER!!!!_

And this was the pull he needed. Without a clear explanation, his own strength multiplied while punching the back of the horse's head... a true mystery now, but a reason for that existed of course.

But he labeled at...

_It's probably due to the car accident_


----------



## kluang (May 22, 2013)

*Africa

Neo Alexandria*

Golden Pharaoh stands before King Numeri. King Numeri is a twelve foot tall monster while the Golden Pharaoh is just about six foot seven. 

"Alright Numeri, show me you can walk the talk." 

Numeri smiles and quickly he clenches his fist and and he launched his fist towards The Golden Pharaoh but inches before his fist meet the Pharaoh face, his hand stops and shaking. It seems something is blocking his attack. With a simple nod, Numeri is send crashing down the wall and into the ground below. 

"Is that all Numeri?"

Numeri stands up and chunk a large rock toward The Golden Pharaoh, but with a simple hand gesture he alter the rock direction and it crashes halfway across the city. Numeri jumps upwards but the Pharaoh immobilize him and throw him upwards until he's as tall as Pyramidas.

"You see the ground from up there?" says the Pharaoh telepathically. "They are like ants from up there. Insignificant. That how I view the world every day." and with a flick of his finger, King Numeri explodes.

"The biggest city of the North East is mine." and fly back into Pyramidas. The fortress moves into the city, levelling everything in its path until he reach the center of the city. "This will be the place where I resides. Any building in all four direction will be demolish and replace with roads. I hate to destroy my subjects home every time I move."


----------



## Byrd (May 22, 2013)

kluang said:


> Ezreal smiles. Interview. He never done one. "Yes you may. My name is Ez... I mean my name is Raiden." and he handed her a card, a similar one that he purposely left at Neo Tokyo. The reporter looks at the katakana Raiden. "Raiden is thunder god in Japanese. But I'm no god. Just a man. That shoots lightning."



The reporter responded " So I take it, you will be protecting this place?". She was very eager to met this powerful person... she had never seen anyone manipulate lighting like this before. 

"If so, we will like to welcome you" she smiles and says


----------



## P-X 12 (May 23, 2013)

The look on Eta's face while she was slaughtering those guards was something out of a slasher flick. 

Nothing those poor fools could do would stop her. Punches and kicks? Dodged, and they got limbs cut off for their trouble. Bullets? Deflected easily. Rocket? Cut in half, sometimes while not even looking at them. She was a flurry of slashes. 

Zeno looked as she took out her hit-squad in mere moments. She looked almost like a demon with her eyes._Well, guess I know where she got the moniker,_ he thought. _I'm really glad I never had to deal with her._ 

At last, she finally reached Diavolo. 

The look of sheer terror on his face could be felt all around the room. "Wha-" 

And then she stabbed him.

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH-"

Uh,uh,uh," she said with her twisted smile. "No belly-aching." 

"WHAT ARE YOU?!" Diavolo screamed out.

And that was when the blade came down onto his neck, separating his head from his body. 

"A devil," she said. "But you can... call me...Rachel."
It was then where she started to wobble, seeming almost faint. And then she passed out.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Random spot near Zanzibar Land*

Eta was wearing a look of disgust on her face since she woke up while being carried by Zeno. It was obvious that look was to herself-or at least, whatever that was. Zeno thought he should break the ices, since she was leading him to a place where he could leave. 

"So Rachel, eh?" 

The look she sot at him could kill most men. _Smooth, Zeno, just piss her off_ he thought.

"So this is the spot." He looked around only to see a flat strip of land, perfect for landing an airplane. Also an airplane.

"So I suppose this is where we go our separate ways," she started. "I apologize for attacking you. It seems to me like your a good person." 

"Well, I wouldn't go _that_ far," Zeno started. "But you're right for not lumping me together with those guys. Besides, what d'ya mean go our separate ways?"

"What are you-"

"What, you think I'm gonna leave now while this whole thing about you is getting interesting? Sorry, but you've got another thing comin'. Like it or not, I'm hitching a ride."

Eta sighed. "I suppose you're not going to listen to reason?"

"You know it!" "Sigh.." She started. "Then get in,"

"Oh, come o- Wait, seriously?!"

"It's better than arguing with someone who won't listen," she said. "Besides, you could be helpful." 

"Well alright then!" Zeno shouted as he got into the back seat of the plane. "Let's leave this place! I can tell this is the start of a beautiful friendship."

_I'm already starting to regret this,_ she thought, as she turned on the engine.


----------



## shade0180 (May 23, 2013)

*The birth of the elementals*

There's an explosion that happened near the underground City. a smoke from the hole leaked  throughout Kingsmen Club..  at the end of the night people had noticed changes, changes that haven't occured before. they have now powers, powers to control their surrounding. Some of them can move water at will. Some can create small breezes of wind... Some burned their own house by accident, and then they saw people panicking there they saw moving mashes of elemental monster they haven't encountered before. At day break the government has barricaded the site and controlled the Citizen... Much to their effort they are lacking strength to stop the rampage of the powerful citizen and closed off every entrances to the city. Time has passed people learned to control their power, Peace has come. But this days didn't last long an evil dictator an evil leader, The most powerful of all the elemental user have appeared and now he want to dominate the City.. A group of rebels had appeared to stop this evil dictator but most have failed.. This new leader has now control over the city He aligned himself with one of the Sixth Maoh and Created a Society of fear and slavery and the rebels went into hiding until they can once again fight against the dictator.


----------



## TheHobbler (May 23, 2013)

*The Hub*

There was a loud commotion, but it quickly died down. Felright clenched his fists.

"Star? What business do you have here! Last I heard you were attacking government locations. You should know that this is now under Lord Croaker's rule!"

------------------------------

*Maintenance Access; several rooms behind the Council Chamber*

The squad's leader started when he heard the noises from the former Council Chambers. He gritted his teeth and began to move the party into the Maintenance System, a labyrinth like corridor system, much of it left off of maps due to constant changes. Time was short.

------------------------------

*VTOL*

Steiner left the cockpit and entered the staging room. He quickly strode to the left and began rummaging through the small communication's desk. Be grabbed some pencils and quickly ate them. Then the intercom buzzed, and the pilot spoke.

"We are now in view of the Hub, my Lord. We will arrive in just a few minutes."


----------



## kluang (May 23, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> The reporter responded " So I take it, you will be protecting this place?". She was very eager to met this powerful person... she had never seen anyone manipulate lighting like this before.
> 
> "If so, we will like to welcome you" she smiles and says



"Well thank you. So whats this city's name? And does it have a library?"


----------



## Ice (May 23, 2013)

'CRACK! CRACK!', the thunderous sound of a sniper rifle echoed throughout the council room twice. Unless Felright could dodge hypersonic bullets on his chair, both his kneecaps were now blown open. "You don't get to demand answers from the commander.", Johnson scowled, his rifle still pointed at Felright.

"It's ok Johnson, I'm sure Felright didn't mean to sound so rude, did he?", a cold smile crept onto Vanessa's face.

"Speaking of which Felright, your team heading towards the engine room should be meeting a squad of my own elite _ASHES_ unit, right about...now."
----------------------------------------
_ASHES_
Lieutenant Keyes spied the group of soldiers heading towards the maintenance system, Vanessa's powers already predicting where they would be. And just when they reached down the corner, a barrage of genetium boosted bullets met them.
----------------------------------------
_FIRE_
Spying Croaker's incoming VTOL over the horizon, multiple anti-air stingers launched their payload, targeting the vehicle.


----------



## shade0180 (May 23, 2013)

*Appearance of Sedu*

.......

Feeling of Hardness and coldness woke me,

As I open my Eyes the light blinded me. I see figures passingby. I noticed this figures are people and vehicles. Yet, no one has notice me.. 

"why?"

As I look around I noticed I was on a dark alley way only a small light is coming here.
And I thought to myself.

"Maybe that's why no one has notice?... 

"But how did I get here?" 

"Where am I?" 

.... and more question poured in as I awaken. 

Then I noticed I can't Move my arm, my leg, No it's not that I can't move them. 
It's that I lost them, I lost my form, The darkness has covered my shape, my color, My Body. I move dragging my body as I came to the light people staring at me. they have the look of fear. And by chance I saw a puddle of water mirroring me, as I saw my new form I also fear it... I was shocked. 

As time passed I learn how to control it, I could now regain the form of a human and I found abilities I haven't had before. I could manipulate shadows, I could change shape, I could pass through walls. It was amazing as if something I could only read on books. 

I returned to the city. While traveling, I learned of the existence of Tou Fay. I cross path with his people I tried to fight them alone. But they were too strong, too many even with my new powers, The best I could do was to escape from them. I joined the Rebel, as the rebel we failed and disbanded. I flee the Underground City with some friend. But most died while escaping, some were captured. Only 4 of us had escaped and we part ways.


----------



## TheHobbler (May 23, 2013)

*The Hub, Throne Room*

Felright screamed in agony. He hadn't expected such crudeness from someone who had orchestrated such an attack. He took several deep breaths and responded.

"My deepest apologies. May I inquire as to your intentions here? This attack seems unprovoked."

He winced with every word, but he had to try and end the conflict. Or at least stall for time.

----------------------------

*Maintenance Corridors*

The squad leader watched in horror as his entire party was cut down. No one survived the ambush.

----------------------------

*Outside of the Hub*

The flaming corpse of the VTOL dropped out of the sky, and tumbled several times before coming to a rest. It laid silent for several moments, then the side of it melted in an instant, and the Croaker strode out, his body a shiny black. He was fully clothed, holding a box that was the same shiny black as his body.


----------



## shade0180 (May 23, 2013)

*Meeting with Hikyou*

As I was traveling I met a man,

He was pure evil.

He would do any dirty job for money (blackmail, fraud, stealing, etc.)

He does everything to win.

We became enemies until I learned about him. 

He only want to protect his sibling, the orphans.

He also wants to stop a certain organization but he lack the strength to do so.

We became partners with His wits combine with my power we became invincible.


----------



## Ice (May 23, 2013)

"Laker, heal Felright. It would not do for a leader of a city to be crippled like that no matter the circumstances.", Vanessa ordered of her third-in-command. 

"Yes Mdm.", came the reply. Without a second word, a healing aura surrounded Felright, restoring him back to full health. 

"I'm sorry Felright, that was rash of my captain.", Vanessa gently smiled.


----------



## TheHobbler (May 23, 2013)

Feright slightly frowned. There was no way he could trust this woman. He anticipated more violence, but he had to reach a resolution quickly. Or slowly. He smiled back.

"It is no problem, ma'am. I spoke in haste, and forgot myself. Though I do find your being here extraordinarily interesting."

-----------------------

Steiner gazed at the Hub in the distance. Perhaps they had shot him down using radar based guidance systems. He took a breath and then croaked a large amount of liquid onto the ground. He quickly sealed his mask and watched as the acid rapidly melted through the earth, throwing off toxic vapors. When the hole became deep enough for his liking he dropped down it.


----------



## Ice (May 23, 2013)

"You will find out later Felright.", Vanessa replied. She signalled Johnson, who proceeded to teleport right next to him, grabbing onto him and teleporting him back to Harvest inside a maximum security jail.

"For the rest of you... Unless you can prove your usefulness, my troops will kill you all. Sorry, but its just business.", Vanessa said.
---------------------------------
_FIRE_
Heavily armoured troops patrolled the area where Croaker was expected to surface. Unless he wanted to walk into a killing field, he should escape.


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2013)

A figure was approaching the Hub... He wore a black cloak and carried a scythe with chains around it...

He had a mark on him, the same mark that appeared on Lady Deathstroke and the others.

"This is the place, master ordered me to attend" He mutter as he takes out a piece of paper that had a picture of Vanessa attach to it.

"Oh well, time for a new test subject" he evilly grins as he walks towards the hub....

----------------------------------------------------------------------

A figure in a stylish suit was on the phone with the president. He managed to kipnap one of the brothers of the project. He had hired a very imposing man dub "The Man Slayer" to accomplish the job.

Figure: " Mr President, we manage to capture one of the brothers.... what should be do?

President: "I don't care, if possible kill them, I consider their experiments to be failures anyway"

Figure: "Yes President" 

*Click*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A scientist watch the events of his experiment through a hidden camera that had tape the entire incident with the monster..... 

He says" So with that much Genetium inserted.. they can only reached that level"...

He then looks at his test subjects, all whom were kidnapped across Africa and Euronaton.

"Lets Begin again" he evilly grin...


----------



## Ice (May 23, 2013)

Vanessa looked at her watch. Time was awasting. She commanded Raphael, "If they still don't have any useful information after 3 minutes, kill then all." 

"Johnson, you know where to go."

"Yes Mdm.", with a flash, they teleported away....

Into the plains outside the city. "Why hello there stranger.", Vanessa murmured.


----------



## TheHobbler (May 23, 2013)

*The Hub, Throne Room*

Felright was furious. But he kept a lid on it.

"If you won't answer my questions, then I suppose I can answer yours."

-----------------------------

*Just outside the Hub
*
Steiner poked his head above the ground.


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Vanessa looked at her watch. Time was awasting. She commanded Raphael, "If they still don't have any useful information after 3 minutes, kill then all."
> 
> "Johnson, you know where to go."
> 
> ...



The figure before Vanessa wore a torn cloak and his appearance wasn't human at all... He was a walking skeleton carrying a scythe around with a lantern wrap around it.

_"My Master has summon you" _He spoke as critters crawled all over his face. It was truly disturbing.

"If suggest you do not decline" He hiss at the woman awaiting her answer


----------



## Ice (May 23, 2013)

The moment Croaker placed his head up, several snipers had already fired a tracker at his open head, if they hit, he would be able to be tracked easily. Meanwhile, everyone else had already left the area, retreating at full speed.
-------------------------------
Vanessa's face turn a fiery red. "You. Do. Not. Threaten. Me."


----------



## TheHobbler (May 23, 2013)

*Thone Room*

Feright pushed a button inside his chair with his toe.

-------------------------

Next to the Hub

Croaker saw the shots and lowered his head. Then there was a quick, high pitched triple beep inside of his mask. He waited a beat and then took off his mask. After he put it in the box he focused for a moment, and then his body once again became a shiny black. He readied himself, and melted his way out of the tunnel.


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Vanessa's face turn a fiery red. "You. Do. Not. Threaten. Me."



_"I take that as a No"_ he evilly giggled

The lantern begin to emit a faint glow as a signal for one departing this world....


----------



## Ice (May 23, 2013)

"Sir, the civilians have been evacuated and anything valuable has been secured.", a sergeant told his superior.

"Good work soldier. MEN, MOVE OUT!", the Lieutenant hollered. Within minutes, everyone had attached themselves to a VTOL or chopper and they found themselves headed back towards Harvest.
-------------------------------
Vanessa continued scowling at the living skeleton, before a beep on her watch alerted her. It was time to move. "I'll deal with you next time-if you manage to survive this.", she said, before nodding to Johnson. He teleported both of them above the city.

"It's a shame, but I can't let this city stand any longer. Goodbye Hub.", without a second word, Vanessa dropped an orb of fire onto the city. 

All was silent.

Then a second sun appeared in the city, engulfing all in its path, not even ashes were left.

Vanessa and Johnson teleported back to Harvest, their work done.


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2013)

Death was lingering in the darkness.....

"Fufufufufufufufu" He giggled

Another Figure was also there.. a very dangerous one 

"Master, what shall I do fufufufufufu" Death ask

The Figure spoke with a feminine voice " If she resist again... kill her and bring me her soul... I make sure to torture her for eternity.... No one denies my request"

"As you wish.... Master" speaks Death. He then fades away into the darkness..

The figure then mutters "My plan is slowly coming to fruition... None of the others would be able to compete with me then... hehehehe... stupid men" as she disappears into the darkness as well


----------



## InfIchi (May 24, 2013)

With the Carbrina family and Fortuna Families-


"Mr. Fortuna has decided that the Cabrina and the Fortuna shall merge families under the Cabrina flag." Valencio announces to the meeting hall. "We shall official merge after we have taken out the Destreto Family, So please everyone get your things ready as we prepare to go to war." Valencio bowed to the families and left with the head of the fortuna's. "Since we will have to fight another super powered being, we shall be joining forces on our end to take out the head of the Destreto's on our own. He is a big man, turns his body to steel from what i hear, so we will need your super strength and my brains to defeat him." Valencio laid out a plan for the Fortuna boss, "Now follow my instructions carefully and to the letter, or we will both be out of commission before days end."


----------



## TheHobbler (May 24, 2013)

Croaker watched as the city blew up right next to him.

_It's too early, I have a couple days at least.
_
He looked around, and spotted a man and a woman high above the flames, just before they vanished. He growled, and reentered his hole.

_Change in plans._


----------



## Byrd (May 24, 2013)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Welcome to Genesis International News 

There has been reports of a huge explosion that took out the city Hub recently... It Happen about a week ago.... The Death count is extremely huge and we have images of who did this... 

We have news that among the dead.. none were civilians 

.....


It has been confirmed that a mysterious supervillainess has appeared and destroyed the city.... We are currently gathering info on the identity but we do have a picture of the suspect..


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meanwhile a figure had appeared at Valencio door.. He was stop by security and when they prompt him for his purpose.

_"My Master has sent me" _he exclaims


----------



## shade0180 (May 24, 2013)

*A room in the Orphanage*

Sedu has been living with the Kids and Hikyou for Some time now.
Hikyou stopped doing his old dirty Jobs.... 

"So Sedu what should we do for money?" Hikyou said

Sedu thinks and Said this Jokingly

"We should start a bounty hunting firm." and Laughs

"That's a great idea! Will start tomorrow." Said Hikyou

----------------------------------
*
In front of the Police Station*

The Next day Hikyou and Sedu went to the police station to start a bounty hunter firm, But they were confronted by Inspector Zenigata.

"Hikyou are you turning yourself in now?" 

Hikyou answered

"We are here to take over your job which you always fail" and laughs

Sedu entered the office.

Inspector Zenigata got angry and shouted.

"What did you say?"

Hikyou replied.

"Me and my partner are starting a Bounty hunter firm, To capture all the guys you failed to capture" and laughs once again

Sedu come out of the office with the papers and Hikyou followed.

Inspector Zenigata was left angry and whispered 

"I'll Capture you one day and the final Laugh will be mine."


----------



## TheHobbler (May 24, 2013)

*Somewhere underground in Australia*

Ever since the destruction of the Hub Croaker had taken to living underground. He had been spending his time hunting select individuals and parts from local cities.

Croaker was eating when the news appeared on the view screen. He saw the picture of the woman who had destroyed his city. He smiled, and blood dripped from his toothless mouth. He dropped the body he had been eating into a small vat of acid, and walked into his makeshift closet. He had stolen a new suit to replace his last one, but this time he had upgraded its durability and had woven sensors into it that connected directly to his helmet. He slid into it and began to leave when he heard a whimper.

"*I'm sorry, I almost forgot.*" He turned towards his bound and gagged prisoner. She looked completely ordinary, but she was an overlooked gem in the field of engineering. He stood over her and opened his mouth. A metal serpent slithered out, taking its time. Then it quickly plunged into the woman's head and pulled out a chunk of grey material. It drew it into Croaker's mouth and repeated the process several times. After he finished he wiped his mouth and allowed himself a moment to digest.

Her knowledge and that of his other victim, flowed into his mind, and merged with it. He fought her psyche from several moments, and then it was all his. It was only after this week of feasting did he fully realize his former ineptitude. But that would change now. No one was going to get the upper hand on him again. He had seen her himself, but he had seen her with his unassisted eyes. Now he could act. 

_Now she will pay._


----------



## Byrd (May 24, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> Ever since the destruction of the Hub Croaker had taken to living underground. He had been spending his time hunting select individuals and parts from local cities.
> 
> Croaker was eating when the news crackled over the radio. Through the static he heard the confirmation of the identity of the woman who destroyed his city. He smiled, and blood dripped from his toothless mouth. He dropped the body he had been eating into a small vat of acid, and walked into his makeshift closet. He had stolen a new suit to replace his last one, but this time he had upgraded its durability and had woven sensors into it that connected directly to his helmet. He slid into it and began to leave when he heard a whimper.
> 
> ...



A figure emerge from the darkness that laid in the room.....

_"I am here on behalf of my master...."_ He spoke 

_"You would like to have revenge on Vanessa right... she can help" _he state....

_"She can give you more power than you ever desired... for a fee of course"_

----------------------------------------------------------------------

A Large figure emerge in one of Australia cities. He arise from the ground up under a restaurant and proceeded to kill the individuals inside. He ripped apart all he could get his hands on. After he was done and moved onwards to the next place... a local mall.


----------



## kluang (May 24, 2013)

Africa
Neo Alexandria.

Inside the Pyramidas, in the laboratory, The Golden Pharaoh is working on a pile of metal and then a transmission beep in.  "Sir the repairs on the city is going well and the fortress is fifty percent resupply. 

"Good.  You know what I'm doing? "
"Yes sir.  You are researching and  reverse engineering the technology from Euronation, Neo Asia and Americana. "
"If this goes well I think we will sit here for a while longer. I am thinking of upgrading the Pyramidas. Then we can take over Africa. "


----------



## TheHobbler (May 24, 2013)

*Underground in Australia*

The Croaker turned towards the voice and smiled.

"*You have my attention.*"


----------



## Byrd (May 24, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> The Croaker turned towards the voice and smiled.
> 
> "*You have my attention.*"



"Excellent...." the figure says as a portal opens near him

"Come this way... she would like to meet you" he says as he disappears into the darkness


----------



## TheHobbler (May 24, 2013)

The Croaker quickly looked himself over, and then stepped into the portal.


----------



## kluang (May 24, 2013)

Australia

Port le Bien


Ezreal stand before it.  The city library. Port le Bien library is known as the best in this side of the world. Maybe in here he can finally grasp a better understanding of his power.


----------



## Byrd (May 24, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> The Croaker quickly looked himself over, and then stepped into the portal.



The world that Croaker enter was a vast palace.  Outside the world resemble a wasteland felled with Dead bodies and it was raining blood. He had entered the Netherworld.... and in front of him were a group of worshippers bowing down to the one on the throne who face could not be seen.



> Humble us goddess....
> Grant us your glory and grace
> forever more



"Welcome mortal" she spoke... and then she stood up from her throne.. her face remaining hidden.

_"I am the great Maou, the goddess of this realm... you are indeed a fortunate fellow for you have took the mantle of becoming another vessel of mines. I heed to my promises and I will grant you power... but in exchange"_ 

She smiles evilly and spreads her arms out... Her wings and figure living up to the legend of the Devil.

_"I need your soul... It will belong to me" _
--------------------------------------------------------------------

The Figure burst through the entrance of the mall and smashing into a ton of people... by this time local police had gathered trying to stop the man but bullets or beams had no effect on him.


----------



## TheHobbler (May 24, 2013)

*Netherworld*

The Croaker removed his helmet and put his metal dentures into his mouth.

"*What, if I may ask, are the consequences if I surrender my soul?*"


----------



## Ice (May 24, 2013)

Vanessa drummed her fingers together. She had what she wanted from Felright. Revenge. It was unknown that she and her family had originally came from the Hub. Through her own investigations, it was revealed that it was the leadership of the city which had voluntarily sold out her family after Sven had been discovered to have been an unrealised Esper for money. It was one more burden now lifted from her heart.


----------



## Byrd (May 25, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> The Croaker removed his helmet and put his metal dentures into his mouth.
> 
> "*What, if I may ask, happens if I surrender my soul?*"



You will be granted powers beyond your wildest dreams and you will follow my will...

Maou proceed to walk towards Croaker with her hand extended... her elegance and beauty begin unmatched in this realm for this was her realm.

"Get on one knee and state that I am your master" she mentions as she approaches him.


----------



## TheHobbler (May 25, 2013)

The Croaker hesitated for moment.

"*Is there no halfway point we can meet at?*"


----------



## Byrd (May 25, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> The Croaker hesitated for moment.
> 
> "*Is there no halfway point we can meet at?*"



Maou lets out a burst of laughter..

_"Halfway point?"_ She mutters out while laughing... then her face gotten serious...

"The moment you entered into my domain..."

She smiles evilly... and then pointed at the poor fool

_"Your soul was mines in taken"_

Several of the worshippers then got up and approach Croaker... Swords materialized in their hands. Maou proceed to walk back towards her throne


----------



## Ice (May 25, 2013)

Sven sneaked past several cyborg guards patrolling the corridor ahead. He was on a mission to assassinate the leaders of the tyrant company Ego. They had control over the majority of the market in Reach due to their extremely aggressive leadership both economically and militarily. Anyone who got in their way was brutally killed. 

But it would all change today. Sven kicked open the doors leading to the meeting, the First Tsurugi already at his hand, only to find... no one there. He was confused, his informant had clearly said they would be there. He walked further in, wary of any attacks. When he reached the other end of the room, hidden behind a table was his informant. Riddled with bullet holes. Along with a note saying they had anticipated him. 

'BOOM', the sound of a bullet reaching him. He spun around, only to see multiple cyborgs pointing their guns at him. "Surrender or die.", was the simultaneous speech. Sven smiled, "how about a third option? I kill all of you..in ten seconds."


----------



## TheHobbler (May 25, 2013)

The Croaker would not let this happen. Could not let this happen. He opened his mouth and his dentures popped out. A loud croak escaped and he released dozens of mechanical snakes from his mouth, many of them so long that their entire body didn't leave his mouth. Some attacked the men approaching him, and the others desperately attacked the Maou. He knew attacking her was useless, but he wanted to at least scratch her.


----------



## shade0180 (May 25, 2013)

*The first bounty*

Hikyou was looking at some paper, Sedu entered the room

Sedu ask him. "so you found our first target?"

Hikyou answered "The list we got are all small fries, shoplifter, Small time repeated robbers, eat and run. Are the police joking with us?" 

Hikyou pulled out a paper out of his pocket and smiled.

"Well I stole this one when we went to their office, this one is quite interesting."

"So what's the name?" Sedu ask.

Hikyou answered "Lady Deathstroke, I'll get a background check and a plan. I'll tell you tomorrow.


----------



## manidk (May 25, 2013)

John blended in with the Junkers pretty well.

It seemed that the one he killed was quiet, and a straggler.

Perfect for espionage.

After walking for hours, dragging a generator from THE S.S. DO IT PROPERLY!!! the group approached a small village.

_"Well, more market than village."_

John broke off from the group, grabbing a nearby cloth to disguise himself.

"Got to fi-"

John stopped, he could hear a fight a few tens of yards away.

"DIE, ASSHOLE!"

John peeked around the closest building he could get, right as the sound stopped.

8 men lay dead at one man's feet.  The man was wearing a long coat, and wrapped completely in bandages up to his eyes.

Cold, dead, grey eyes.

"Like some kinda zombie..."

Suddenly, the man turned.  Looking directly at John now.



"You... are you strong?"

The man rushed at John, holding a small cylindrical thing... Almost like the hilt of a katana.

He looked like he meant to bash John over the head with it.

"Shit!"

John lunged backwards to avoid it.  After the man's swing was finished John moved forward to counterattack, firing a wind blade at the his attacker.

"You stupid fu-.... What!?"

John was sure he dodged.

John was positive he dodged.

But a perfectly straight cut ran across John's chest.

_"What the...?"_

John focused on the small object in the man's hand, spreading his vapor field.

Something was there, some invisible weapon... A sword?

"What are you?"

"Doesn't matter, fight me..."

John turned to run away, but found himself blocked by something, turning to see a blue shimmer in the air.

"Barrier..?"

He turned back around, preparing to really fight this time...

But the man had vanished.

"Seriously, what the fuck is-"

"UP HERE!"

Glancing up, John saw the man floating in the air, above the ceiling of his vapor field.  He was standing on a similar blue shimmer to what John slammed into earlier.

"Don't think I'm ignorant of your little tricks, drifter!"

The man jumped down, swinging his hilt in front of him.  As he re-entered the vapor field, John felt what the weapon was.

A fucking hammer, bigger than he was.

"Seriously, what are you!?"  John screamed, blasting himself out of the way with compressed air. 

The invisible hammer hit, creating a crater at least 5 meters in diameter.

"You know what, fuck it, I don't need your name to kill you."

"Good, that's what I want to hear!"

The man lunged at John, almost as he was pushed by something, a blue shimmer in the air behind him.  He was exceedingly fast, but John had ways to counteract that. 

"Airspace Control!"  John yelled.

Water condensed around the man, slowing him down.

"Now, Houtengeki!"

John slowed the molecules of a batch of water, creating a large ice spear.

"Launch!"

The ice spear headed straight for the man, propelled by air expanding at it's tail.

"It's no use..."

The spear stopped, held in the air inside of another blue shimmer, this one long and rectangular.

"You think that's all I have?  That was just the distraction!"

The molecules of the water still surrounding the man had begun to speed up shortly after John launched Houtengeki.

"Take this!  Amaterasu!"

The water burst into... No, became fire.

John kept a thin layer of water around the inferno, steadily shrinking it, while preparing another attack.  

"Gekigun Houtenjin!"

A large number of smaller ice spears gathered in the air.

"Rain!"

The many ice spears launched into the bubble now.

"Surely he's dead no-"

The man stood up, wrapped in a spherical blue shimmer, but this one was somehow more sinister.  To John it felt just like the man's strange weapon.

John noticed the mummy was now missing his left arm, has his already tattered coat was shredded.

"This is great!  You were even able to pierce my Zekkai!"

The man grabbed his arm laying on the ground and reattached it to his shoulder, tying it up with a piece of his coat.

"Shall we continue?"


----------



## kluang (May 25, 2013)

Ezreal

"Do you like our library?" ask the reporter. And Ezreal simply nods. "So you will become our guardian? Our hero?"

"Sure. I Raiden will become this city protector."

"Thanks." says the reporter. She seems happy with the latest response by Raiden. 

"And your name is? " ask Raiden to the reporter.


----------



## Byrd (May 25, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> The Croaker would not let this happen. Could not let this happen. He opened his mouth and his dentures popped out. A loud croak escaped and he released dozens of mechanical snakes from his mouth, many of them so long that their entire body didn't leave his mouth. Some attacked the men approaching him, and the others desperately attacked the Maou. He knew attacking her was useless, but he wanted to at least scratch her.



Maou was amused... instantly scythes materialize in the air above the snakes and started to cut through them... hands started to come from the ground as the undead emerges unto the palace.

"I love it when you guys struggle for your lives" she said in a amusing voice. She was god-like here in her realm. She love when mortals struggle for their lives... It was one of her passions and she desired to see the world struggle as she sweeps across it devouring everything. It begins... the descent of Maou... one of the sixth.

*BOOM!!!* Chains shot through the wall approaching Croaker at blinding speeds.

_"Behold, This world will belong to me"_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Ezreal
> 
> "Do you like our library?" ask the reporter. And Ezreal simply nods. "So you will become our guardian? Our hero?"
> 
> ...



The reporter blush and said _"Lena"_. Her actions became timid as she didn't expect him to ask her a question like this. Then her phone ring and she proceeds to answer it. A shocked look appear on her face...

"There is a large figure attacking another city somewhere to the south" she mutters to the hero. _"They need your help"_ she exclaims.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

The woman emerges on a local village... She had now became an urban legend through the villages of the Jungle side of Antarctica. She had hundreds  of undead with her as she proceeds to drain another village for her master.


----------



## kluang (May 26, 2013)

*Ezreal*

"South from here. Got it. Thanks Lena." and Ezreal runs to a nearby store and return with a new set of cloth. 




He then disappear in a flash of light, leaving only a black spot. Lena looks above as Ezreal rides the flow of electrons and becoming electricity itself for traveling.


----------



## Ice (May 26, 2013)

1 second. Sven flipped himself over the barrage of bullets.
2 seconds. His feet was planted on the ceiling.
3 seconds. He propelled himself headfirst into the cyborgs.
4 seconds. They lifted their guns and aimed at Sven.
5 seconds. His two back blades neatly bisected two of the cyborgs.
6 seconds. Dual-wielding the main and core blade, he thruster them both into two more faces.
7 seconds. He punched through the armour of a fifth cyborg, crushing his heart.
8 seconds. The last guy turned to escape, fear overwhelming him.
9 seconds. His neck was broken from behind.

Sven stared at the broken bodies of the six he had just killed. "Huh, only 9 seconds? Guess I was wrong.", he said before walking off.


----------



## TheHobbler (May 26, 2013)

"*An allegiance without me dead would be favorable,*" growled The Croaker. He jumped back, evading the chains, and then spewed lava on top of the emerging undead. "*We don't need to be enemies.*"


----------



## Byrd (May 26, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> "*An allegiance without me dead would be favorable,*" growled The Croaker. He jumped back, evading the chains, and then spewed lava on top of the emerging undead. "*We don't need to be enemies.*"



The undead were burned by the lava.. but as they melted away... more emerged 

"There is no allegiance here... only submission... submit to me right now, and I will spare your life as well as grant power" Maou spoke with authority. 

"Your soul will be mines but for right now, you will do what I desire...." she stated, eyeing Croaker with her fierce eyes. She love to dominate over the weaklings and it was only one she considered over her... Genesis itself.


----------



## TheHobbler (May 26, 2013)

The Croaker laughed, a savage rattle. "*No one so weak could dominate my soul!*"

He croaked more lava on to the undead, but he knew he wouldn't be able to hold them off for too much longer with such a method.

"*Only a fool makes enemies without cause. Don't make the same mistake that fire-bitch did.*"


----------



## shade0180 (May 26, 2013)

*Confronting Lady Deathstroke - title*

After a few weeks we finally found Lady Deathstroke. 

"Lady Deathstroke we're here to capture you" Shouted Hikyou

Lady DeathStroke was surprise and Laughs while saying

"you and what army?" While summoning her Army of undead

We are trimming her army until Inspector Zenigata appeared saying

"I caught up with you Hikyou you won't escape this time" Not noticing the undead army.

About ten zombie appeared in front of him.

And Zenigata Shrieked and said

Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! What are this thing surrounding me? While shooting them on the head. 

The Zombies didn't even feel it and continued moving toward Zenigata.

"Looks like another one will join my zombies." Lady Deathstroke said while smirking

Hikyou knowing that we are in a disadvantage because of Zenigata started the Retreat plan.

Sedu tapped Lady Deathstrokes brain for a bit giving her a headache and stopping the zombies she control for a few second.

While she was stunned Sedu opened a portal under Him, Zenigata's and Hikyou's feet returning the two of them to the orphanage, while sending Zenigata to a dumpster in front of the station.


----------



## kluang (May 26, 2013)

Australia

Tasmania City

There's only only one city souther then Port Le Bien, Tasmania City. Ezreal arrives and landed near the city's tower radio. He look towards the city and he sees it, a serpent-like chthonic water beast, with reptilian traits that possessed many heads.

"2,4, 8,10.. Twelve heads. A twelve head snake. This is probably what they call a Hydra. Let me see what the legend say, cut it head, grows two more... Cut using a flaming blade so it wont grow... maybe it has to do with it cells that isn't heat resistance..." and Ezreal ponders for a moment then smiles. He began generating electricity form both of his hand and shoot it straight at the Hydra.

Unlike his previous attacks, he didn't shoot a lightning, he shoots a beam of concentrated electricity. Unlike simple electrical blasts, these kind of beams do not flicker, but instead travel at a straight line at high speed; and release extreme voltage to destroy almost anything, causing extreme amounts of heat and paralysis in living beings and can cause massive damage via powerful explosions .


----------



## Byrd (May 26, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> The Croaker laughed, a savage rattle. "*No one so weak could dominate my soul!*"
> 
> He croaked more lava on to the undead, but he knew he wouldn't be able to hold them off for too much longer with such a method.
> 
> "*Only a fool makes enemies without cause. Don't make the same mistake that fire-bitch did.*"



Maou was quite amused.... those determined eyes of his, his will to live... and her desires to completely crush his hopes.. this feeling.. it excited her. 

"Hahhahahahahaha" Maou laughed... it was obvious that she could no longer keep the excitement to herself. She then snaps her fingers and the zombies turned to dust..

"That willing soul.." she said while licking her lips.... "I will gladly take it myself.

Suddenly a scythe materialize in her hand and she stands up and proceeds to walk towards Croaker. The environment shifts itself into that of a battlefield where countless dead bodies laid... 

"Welcome to your Death Mortal" She exclaimed and she swings her scythe that send out a massive shockwave blowing everything in its path towards Croaker.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lady Deathstroke dismaterialized and reformed again... that was only a mere copy of a zombie of hers that she made to look similar to her to throw off her pursuers.... She was headed to another village to gather more souls...


----------



## InfIchi (May 26, 2013)

Valencio sat in his car as his driver took him around town. "Have you been keeping an eye on the news sir?" The driver asked him, "Yes, it seems that the Euronation is the only nation not going crazy with their super heroes and villains." Valencio smiled a bit and sighed, he felt relieved for a moment, not having to deal with heroes... it is a good thing in his life. Having to deal with them would put a damper on his plans and force him into situations he would rather avoid. "Combat is not my strong suit..." He thought to himself, "I am a thinker, a planner, a strategist." He looked out the window, "Everyone else does my combat for me."


----------



## TheHobbler (May 26, 2013)

_Digestion Complete
_
Once again his body turned a shiny black, and he punched his hands into the ground, readying himself for the impact.

"*Your power is impressive. But you act like a child. I cannot serve a child.*"

Croaker thought for a moment, contemplating how she might react.

"*But I could assist one*," he finished, as he grinned his toothless grin.


----------



## Ice (May 26, 2013)

Sven carefully sneaked past more guards looking to apprehend him, his speed allowing him to dodge their sight as long as he planned his route. To go all out here would be a disaster since there were still many innocent employees working here that had little to no knowledge on Ego's actions outside the business world. Slowly reaching the side entrance leading out back to the open air of Reach, he breathed a sigh of relief.
-------------------------------
Back in his apartment, he payed back on his sofa, wondering how did Ego learn of his coming. He had to be more careful next time. Seeing as he had nothing more to do, he flicked the television on, switching to the news channel. 

_"Reports have been coming in on how The Hub, a large city in Australia has been destroyed by a explosion of fire._, a reporter announced. Sven immediately grew interested. His old home? Destroyed? By who? The reporter continued, "here is footage on the act of destruction that wrecked the once great city." A video of two people suddenly teleporting over the city appeared, a young woman with golden yellow hair dropp- Wait. Golden yellow hair? Could it be...? He paused the video. He zoomed in on her. The image was blurred but he managed to clear it a little. Enough to convince him somewhat. It looked like he was going for a vacation in Australia.


----------



## Byrd (May 26, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> _Digestion Complete
> _
> Once again his body turned a shiny black, and he punched his hands into the ground, readying himself for the impact.
> 
> ...



"I have yet to even used 1% of my power here... Mortal" she exclaim. Having her scythe in her hand, she being to twirl it around like that of a toy sword attached with a string. The shockwave ripped through all in its path and blew everything back. It was clear Maou was toying with him, she desired to see his will broken. With her freed hand, a dark flame formed and she took flight with her wings.

"Submit to me and I will spare your soul" she said amusing...


----------



## TheHobbler (May 27, 2013)

"*I don't understand your fascination with souls or mortality, but our interests align. As long as I keep my soul, I will... assist you.*"

He pulled out a handkerchief and padded the sweat on his face.

"*But I do not advise killing me if these terms are not to your liking.*"


----------



## Byrd (May 27, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> "*I don't understand your fascination with souls or mortality, but our interests align. As long as I keep my soul, I will... assist you.*"
> 
> He pulled out a handkerchief and padded the sweat on his face.
> 
> "*But I do not advise killing me if these terms are not to your liking.*"



Maou hovered above.... as the blood of the damn pour from the sky. It was all the blood that had come from her enemies and allies... there will be a baptism of blood tonight.

_"Submit to me... claim me as your Lord"_ she mutters having her scythe in one hand as well as her dark flames in another.... 

"You will carry my will" Maou declared with supreme authority. She was one to be feared.


----------



## TheHobbler (May 27, 2013)

The Croaker dropped to one knee. 

"*You are... my Lord.*"


----------



## kluang (May 27, 2013)

*Ezreal

Tasmania City*

The Hydra roars and a big hole appear at its chest. It then falls on it sides and slow dissolve, leaving only a massive bone in the city. He smiles and teleport back to Port Li Bien and run straight towards the library, to Lena annoyance.

"I've got to study electric and electromagnetism and practice it in real life. I will give you the interview. I promise!!!"


----------



## manidk (May 27, 2013)

*Antarctic Battle: Part 2*



manidk said:


> "Shall we continue?"



"I'm just getting started, you asshole mummy!"

Alas, insults were not John's super power...

John reach behind his back and pulled out an odd looking contraption.  It had the look of some alien rifle; Yellow, mainly, with large blue pods situated on the top.  "Super Soaker," the pods read, filled with some sort of liquid.

The mummy stared at the toy.  Had the lower half of his faced not been wrapped up in bandages, his jaw might have hit the floor.

"What exactly do you take me for, drifter?"

"Someone worthy of my greatest weapon, you Ace Bandage wrapped freak."

The bandages at the corner of the man's face lifted up, almost like he was smiling.

"So be it.  Then I will get serious too."

The main crouched low, holding his strange weapon out in front of him.  The air around him rippled, shimmering from a pale blue to a solid purple.  The snow at his feet melting... No, just... Vanishing instantly.

The sphere of purple around him shrank, drawing into his weapon.  It solidified into a long, katana-like sword of about 150cm.  The air rippled around the sword, almost like it was on fire.

"You've given me a good fight so far, so out of respect before you die, I'll tell you my name."  The man went on, "I am Won Sul, The Ghost."

Won Sul lifted his sword in the air above his head, as the purple energy around him continued to be sucked in.

"Vanish from my sight, drifter."

Swinging the sword straight down towards John, the sword began extending.

John was 5 meters from Won Sul, and the sword was directly above John's head now... And also widening.

"Fuck, Jetstream!"  John launched himself to the side with a blast of air.  Rolling, he got up quickly and took aim just to the right of his attacker.  As the water shot out, John swept the blaster side-to-side.

"Water Blade!"  

The water sharpened into a horizontal blade, flying straight a Won Sul's midsection.

"Che, useless!"

Won Sul crossed his arms against his chest.  The purple mist around him shrank in.

"Zekkai, release!"

The mist exploded outwords, nullifying the water blade and launching John backwards into a building.

John groaned.

"Well, I'm fucked..."

Won Sul approached John, who was lying in the rubble of the building.

"Do you accept your death, drifter?"

John felt something big in his vapor field, about 10 meters behind the mummy in front of him.

"Fuck you, King Tut!"  John really wished he had more wit.

"Begone then," Won Sul said, as he raised his weapon above his head again.

"A hammer, huh?  I know a guy with an attack like that.  He's strong, too."

"Maybe I'll face him someday, then, but you will not live to see it."

"Don't be so sure."

"Your situation is hopeless, drifter, prepare to--"

Won Sul quickly turned, just in time to see a solid black bar approaching him.

"WILD TRAILER!!!"

Won Sul's Kekkai barrier was up when the attack hit, but he was launched half a kilometer backwards within it.

"Took long enough to get here, Akira."

"I was searching for food, old man.  This village has excellent pudding!"

_"Is this really the guy I was saving me?"_ John mused.

"We better get out of here, Akira."

"Yeah."

They turned to run, only to see Won Sul standing there.

"Now now, in a real fight, running is not an option."  His eyes sharpened.  "I won't waste your time anymore, prepare yourselves."

The purple mist shrank back into a sword and stretched out.  10 meters, 20 meters, 40 meters, 50 meters... The tip was now beyond John's vapor field.

"Kamishini no Yari."

The town was leveled in one swing of the sword, John and Akira barely ducking in time.

Won Sul jumped high into the air, standing on a barrier, aiming the now-formless hilt directly at the duo.

"Kamishini no Yari, The God-Killing Spear, this is my greatest weapon.  Made to wipe out an army in an instant, leaving only the warriors strong enough to face me still standing."

The mist lengthened above his head again.

"Now let's see what you can really do, drifters."


----------



## P-X 12 (May 27, 2013)

_*Currently, in Reach*_

"After we touch down, let's start looking for some supplies."

Eta looked around at the city from above. She was looking for a place to land her plane when she realized, _This is going to be far more difficult than I thought._ Most of the buildings near her weren't exactly landing friendly, and she was running a bit low on fuel (which is to say she only had just over a minute's worth).

_Damn it, how the hell did I forget to re-fuel the plane?_ Then she remembered Zeno blowing up the last station they went towards. _Oh yeah, that's why._

"Told you we should've went for Hevun's Path for a re-fuel," Zeno said.

"We don't even know where that is this time of year. Besides, who was the one who blew up the last station we visited?"

"Hey, in my defense, some guys where trying to rob us. Although maybe throwing the flaming breakage of their car wasn't the best solution..."

"Quiet and help me with this by lighten the craft."

"Aye Aye, mam," Zeno said as he lightened the plane to about half of it's original weight. "That's about as much as I can do in these conditions." 

Unfortunately, that wasn't enough to make it float. It started to fall gradually. _Damn it,_ Eta thought. _Need to find a place to-_

And then she saw it. A small, vacant lot that might be able to let them land. Or at least crash violently.

She turned about as much as the plane would let her and aimed for that space. The plane was out of gas and was sinking like a stone. She knew she wouldn't be able to land, so the best she could hope for was to crash softly. She aimed for what looked like the safest place only to catch something she neglected to find.

A person that was sitting in the lot.

_Crap,_ she screamed in her head. _Quick, move out of the way!_

However, it looked as if he was immobile, and soon she saw why. He wasn't just standing there: He was creating a shield.

The plane's underside brushed the shield, sliding off of it at slower speeds. _What was that,_ Eta thought. Unfortunately, she didn't have much time to dwell on that thought, as the plane started to slide on the pavement.

"Brace yourself!" Eta yelled, as the plane started to spin on the pavement. Finally, it stopped, with the underside ripped open.

Zeno and Eta slowly got out of the cockpit after a minutes rest.

"Well, that sucked," Zeno said. "Also, who's that guy?"

Eta looked forward to see the shielding man walk towards them.

"Hell, there. Seems like you need some help. Allow me to be that. My name is Etrio."


----------



## Byrd (May 27, 2013)

TheHobbler said:


> The Croaker dropped to one knee.
> 
> "*You are... my Lord.*"



Maou let out a huge laugh that shook the entire netherworld. The contact was sealed... but of course with her being a villain not all the terms were told to the fool. The flames that manifested in her hand vanish and the blood that was raining intensified. It was surely be a baptism of blood

"As I promise... you will still have your soul... but if you die it belongs to me... also if you go against my will... your soul belongs to me... you no longer have any freedom... You will be another warrior of mines... but I will grant you the powers of the Dead"

Maou raise up her arms and a greenish energy formed.. chains begin to manifest from out of energy towards Croaker and went into him, a sign that the contract was made... Maou then snaps her finger as the chains begin to channel the energies of hell flames and corruption

"Take it, these are your new gifts" she mutter 



> Croaker gains +1 on his strength due to the surge or energy and +1 in his over durability...
> 
> In addition to the abilities he already possess, He has the ability to raise the dead as well as cast magic that weakens and corrupts individuals (low-level).
> Gains the sixth sense of seeing life and death and can summon Maou hell flames for a short period of time (Low)



Maou then opens a portal which she bid Croaker to leave, to accomplish his first assignment... track down Vanessa and bring her to her


----------



## kluang (May 28, 2013)

Ezreal

He sits in the libary and took all the book about electricity and electromagnetism. "Let me see...Absorb, conduct, create, generate, and/or control electricity of various intensities, cool....manipulate all bio-electric energy fields, interesting.....ability to surround oneself in electricity, nice."

He then continue reading about the aura. "....surround oneself in electricity to almost become like an electrical/magnetic force, repelling and attracting things...." then something caught his eye. Technology Manipulation. "....control the flow of intricate machinery and can allow them to assemble or disengage their programming at will. Can operate most technology just by touching..."


----------



## Byrd (May 28, 2013)

The zombie continued to attack the city... the mall was left destroyed... hundreds and hundreds of people were dead... the police was unable to stop him and the military was been called.... a state of emergency has been declared over the world of this attack....


----------



## TheHobbler (May 28, 2013)

Croaker felt the power flow through him, grabbed his helmet, and bowed to his new master before stepping through the portal. He came out the same place he had gone in, his home. He released the last of his mechanical snakes into the earthy walls, and walked into his dingy workshop. Steiner walked to the end of the room and opened the door of a cabinet. More mechanical snakes poured from it, into his awaiting mouth. Then he finally left his cave.


----------



## Byrd (May 28, 2013)

Maou took a seat on her throne... an evil grin on her face and a sadistic look appeared on her face...

"My sleeping agents are slowly filling their roles" she mutters

Then souls started to pour in to the land... its was the next dump. Her avatar "Maou" of the living world will soon not suit her plans so she needs, a more suitable host.. Vanessa... Maou thought that she will be a great host...  Since the advent of Genesis.. she has been locked completely in this netherworld... Genesis had seal her in here or rather the powers she gain seal her in her own world... She cursed her fate.. forever trapped in a land of despair and death but since this is the case... why not bring it to the entire world...

These were her true thoughts as she sits on the throne.... 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Death emerge from the darkness to a unfamiliar land.... He had finally track down the host his master desired


----------



## TheHobbler (May 28, 2013)

Croaker dialed the number for Tommy Grimm Detective services. The phone began to ring.

Suddenly an image appeared in Croaker's head, of a skeletal being. He somehow recognized it as Death, and realized that it was his master's will for him to go there. He hung up the phone and hurried on his way.


----------



## kluang (May 29, 2013)

*North East Australia. *

It's a barren land covered with sand and ruins of the old days. But one thing stands. More precisely float.  The Silver City. Rule by the wise King Fatalis. One of the Sixth. Unlike the other self proclaimed rulers in the Sixth, King Fatalis only have one city. The floating citadel houses nearly twelve thousands individual with five district and each district is rule by a Grand Minster. The highest peak is the sixth district, the royal district where only the king resides.


----------



## shade0180 (May 30, 2013)

kluang said:


> *North East Australia. *
> 
> It's a barren land covered with sand and ruins of the old days. But one thing stands. More precisely float.  The Silver City. Rule by the wise King Fatalis. One of the Sixth. Unlike the other self proclaimed rulers in the Sixth, King Fatalis only have one city. The floating citadel houses nearly twelve thousands individual with five district and each district is rule by a Grand Minster. The highest peak is the sixth district, the royal district where only the king resides.



This should go to the OOC, anyways I need to do something for my part of the story but I can't think of anything yet...


----------



## InfIchi (May 30, 2013)

The sky was beautiful today, Italy was beautiful. There was a sense of serenity in the air, a sense of a serene purpose. That breathe of fresh air and crisp taste that you feel just before you get something you want. At night his army would move forward, advancing on the Destreto family. Moving towards one singular action, wiping them out. That would mark two families of the seven down, four families left to be put under his control. "Now then, I'll simply have to sit back and watch the two families fight it out." He looked up out of the sunroof. "Allow them this one thing, Dear Lord, Allow them the strength to continue onward, till their bones break and their hearts falter, allow them to continue forward and onward until death do stop them." Valencio smiled a sick smile. "Allow them to  be torn asunder and ripped apart till the beating of their hearts ceases and all men crumble and wither away."


----------



## manidk (Jun 1, 2013)

*Antarctic Battle: Conclusion*



manidk said:


> "Now let's see what you can really do, drifters."



Won Sul brought the sword down directly above the two.

Compressed air exploded between John and Akira, blowing them in opposite directions, dodging the blow.

"Akira!  Get ready!"

"Gotcha!  WE'VE GOT TO DO IT PROPERLY!!!"

Akira began to grow.  He quickly reached about 5 times his normal size, towering over the village.

"Heh, you're a troublesome one.  Unfortunately for you though, size doesn't matter."  Won Sul prepared another attack.

"LIKE I CARE!!!"

Akira brought his fists together.

"DOUBLE HAMMER!"

The shockwave surprised Won Sul, who was blasted backwards off of his perch.  Righting himself on another barrier, he stood up again.

"I've had enough of this, Kamishini no Yari, Split!"

The weapon lengthen to it's full size, then split into 9 different blades.  Won Sul brought it down towards Akira.

"It's over for you, giant."

"Not so fast, mummy."  John appeared behind Won Sul, a spiral of water bursting forth from around him.  It hit Won Sul with full force, then surrounded him, trapping him as he hurtled towards the ground.

Kamishini no Yari disappeared, and the purple sphere around Won Sul reappeared.  The water prison was vaporized instantly, but Won Sul was still falling fast.

He hit the ground, hard, leaving a small crater.  "No bodily damage this time, it seems.  Nice hit, though."

Won Sul stood up, Kamishini no Yari extended again, but downward this time.  "I'm tired of this, 串刺城塞 (Kazikli Bey)!"

Hundreds of swords sprouted out of the ground, each around 3 meters high.  Several of them ripped into Akira's feet, knocking him off balance.  He quickly shrank again to better avoid them.

"Welcome to Kazikli Bey, the Skewered Citadel."

"Well this sucks."  John was floating in the air on a disc of water, while Akira was standing amid the chaos.

"Kazikli Bey, enclose and skewer."

The pikes began to split at the top, creating a web.  John quickly pulled Akira up on a disc of water.  The ground below them was now completely black.

"Kazikli Bey, reopen."  The webbing disappeared, revealing the village again.  There was nothing but small shards of the buildings still visible.  Animals... Dogs, cats, cows... Even a few hidden spectators lays one the ground, only barely identifiable as what they are.

The swords drew back into Won Sul's weapon.  Growing back to full size, Won Sul split his weapon into 9 parts again.  The 9 parts began to twist around each other, creating a ghostly lance.  

"Korose, Kamishini no Yari."  Won Sul threw the spear right at the duo, they tried to dodge but were trapped within a barrier.  "Goodbye, drifters, thanks for the fight."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*A darkly lit office, somewhere in Antarctica.*

A large man sits in a large chair.  His hair, shaped into two "horns" on either side of his head is the only telling feature of who he is.  He watches the battle on a large holographic T.V. screen floating in the void.

"Can't have that, Akira, I expected more from you.  I guess Won Sul is still far above your level..."

The man hit a button.  John and Akira suddenly disappeared from the screen and reappeared in a chamber behind the man.

"What the fuck is going on here?"  John looked around, he couldn't see anything in the dimly-lit office yet.

"I'm not sure, either."  Akira focused, looking around.

"Oh come now, Akira, you know exactly where this is."  The chair turned around as a light came on above it."

"TAKESHI!!!"  Akira punched the wall of the chamber, which electrified and blasted him backwards simultaneously.  

"Don't sweat the small stuff, Akira."

Takeshi hit another button and the two disappeared again.

John caught one last glimpse of the office, seeing only a small logo on a computer screen.

"Aperture Science."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Won Sul looked around.

"I don't remember teleportation being listed in their abilities..."

He searching the ground, grabbing a small piece of rubber and a piece of cloth.

These'll do.


----------



## kluang (Jun 2, 2013)

kluang said:


> *North East Australia. *
> 
> It's a barren land covered with sand and ruins of the old days. But one thing stands. More precisely float.  The Silver City. Rule by the wise King Fatalis. One of the Sixth. Unlike the other self proclaimed rulers in the Sixth, King Fatalis only have one city. The floating citadel houses nearly twelve thousands individual with five district and each district is rule by a Grand Minster. The highest peak is the sixth district, the royal district where only the king resides.



On the highest building at the sixth district a man in white stands looking at the clouds. The building is white as a marble and shines brightly as the sun hits it. With the flora decorating its garden, it looks like heaven on earth.

"King Fatalis."

The white man turns around and sees a red hair female in a skin tight black leather suit and wears glasses approaches him.

"Bayu."

"The rest of the ministers are waiting in the great hall, my king."

"Understood."  and Fatalis follows Bayu to the great hall.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Random spot in Reach*

Etrio was not having a good day. 

I mean, how could a lead for finding his parents (the first lead in weeks, mind you) would turn into such a clusterfuck? First, his lead dried up, due to the supposed guy who would give him info turning up dead. A victim of the corporate wars, apparently. Then, he was turned into a patsy and was framed for his murder. Now he was on the run from robots, policemen and god knows what else.

And that was before a jet almost fell on him.

_Who the hell are these guys,_ he thought as he walked up to the wreckage.

_Whatever, just be friendly for now._

"Hell, there. Seems like you need some help. Allow me to be that. My name is Etrio."

"Call me Zeno," Zeno said as he got up. "And this one here is-"

"Eta," she finished. "Also, what was that ability you used just now?"

"Eh, sorry," he started, looking a bit nervous. "that's a bit of a secret. Now if you'll excuse me-"

"Hold it."

The three looked behind Etrio to see a group of people standing behind then, guns raised. Eta used her hyper awareness to scan their persons. _Cyborg enhancements,_ she thought. _And it looks like there using Genetium guns, too._

"Look what we have here. Looks like we found the murderer. And he's picked up a few friends."

"So now what do we do?" "Remember, these guys aren't supposed to be here. And the murderer", he jested. "Well, he's not supposed to be breathing."

"So, lethal force, then? Nice." 

"Oh, not this song and dance again. I'm sorry, but will one of you assholes just shoot at me? I'm kind of on a schedule."

And the cyborgs did just that. Not that it did much for them as the shots were stopped dead in their tracks in a spot about 10 feet in front of the targets. 



"What the-" one of the cyborgs said. That was the last thing he said as a bolt of energy was fired from the spot. It tore through his cyborg frame like butter. 

"To answer your question," Etrio said, while turning to Eta. "_That_ is my ability."


----------



## kluang (Jun 2, 2013)

Silver City, Australia

King Fatalis arrives at his hall and is greeted by four individuals, the rest of Grand Ministers. 

"Zisam."

A young man sporting a white t-shirt and a Hawaiian shirt with blue jean and black shoe bow slightly to his king. He is Zisam, the 5th District Grand Minister and the newest and youngest one.

"Xonan."

A gigantic man with a black outfit and cape with large robotic arms bows to his king. He is Xonan the 3rd District Grand Minister.

"Se7en." 

An old black man with grey suit, and a fedora bows. He is standing using a cane. He is Se7en, the 1st District Grand Minister and the oldest.

"Edison."

A man in his 30's with glasses and wearing a blue overcoat and white pants bow. He is Edison the 4th District Grand Minister.

"And Bayu. Now lets get this meeting started."


----------



## Byrd (Jun 2, 2013)

Death slowly hover over these unfamiliar grounds and place his hands on the ground....
Greenish energy flooded through the grounds around the location of Vanessa. Instantly several hands arisen from the ground... Death then open his mouth as millions upon millions of flies shoot out swarming the location as well, they were design to cage her so she couldn't escape.

The zombies fully emerge and begin to head towards her compound, some of them with swords and shields, others with deformations that shoot out acidic materials...

Death in the meantime... waited in the mist of the zombie attack


----------



## Ice (Jun 3, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Death slowly hover over these unfamiliar grounds and place his hands on the ground....
> Greenish energy flooded through the grounds around the location of Vanessa. Instantly several hands arisen from the ground... Death then open his mouth as millions upon millions of flies shoot out swarming the location as well, they were design to cage her so she couldn't escape.
> 
> The zombies fully emerge and begin to head towards her compound, some of them with swords and shields, others with deformations that shoot out acidic materials...
> ...



Vanessa was meditating when an alert went throughout her base. Johnson teleported next to her, "Mdm, undead have invaded and a group of flies are apparently looking for you. It appears to be the same figure from last time who is causing this."

Vanessa tapped her foot. Time to clear out the trash.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 3, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Vanessa was meditating when an alert went throughout her base. Johnson teleported next to her, "Mdm, undead have invaded and a group of flies are apparently looking for you. It appears to be the same figure from last time who is causing this."
> 
> Vanessa tapped her foot. Time to clear out the trash.



The undead were invaded the compound.... the swarm of flies completely surrounded the base. Death then places his hands on the ground again.... Slowly things around started decaying and dying... their lifeforce was being drained to power up the zombies even further

"This time you won't escape" Death chuckle


----------



## kluang (Jun 3, 2013)

*Silver City

The Great Hall*

"And that's what was discuss during the meeting of the Sixth." says Fatalis. The rest of the grand ministers read the bounty list. Xonan looks at his king. "These bounties have nothing to do with us. We should focus on the traitor."

"Xonan, please." says Se7en. Fatalis sighs. Its been five year since a former Grand Minister run off. "We should kill Ramses. If he didnt run off with our Omega City prototype, we already have two flying city by now."

King Fatalis looks at Xonan and then to Se7en. "What is he up to now?"

"He call himself Golden Pharaoh now and Rides in a giant pyramid call Pyramidas. And it can't fly."

"And why is that?" ask Zisam. "He overload the Omega City with weapon until the Genetium core couldnt provide enough power for flight. It's a giant pyramid tank with too many weapon." says Xonan in a displease tone. Clearly he hates Ramses.

"He kill Numeri, the former King of Neo Alexandria. He's now the new King of Alexandria. Let me read his full title, His Royal Majesty Golden Pharaoh, King of Neo Alexandria, Lord of the Dunes."

"He is full of himself. African kings always changing. Always fighting, uprising here, betrayal there. Before long some other king will attack him."

"I doubt it. He choose Neo Alexandria. Not because of Numeri but because of its location. Nearest African port to Euronation. Not only that he televised his attack through out Africa. No king will stupid enough to attack Neo Alexandria with Pyramidas in it." explain Edison followed by nods by Zisam and Bayu.

"Enough of him. You know what happen at the Hub?" ask Zisam

"I'm more concern with the missing people after that incident. Many people are missing. People with talent." says Bayu.

Fatalis closes his eyes. "It's not our concern now. But keep an eye if something like this happen again. This meeting is adjourned." and King Fatalis leaves the hall.


----------



## Ice (Jun 3, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> The undead were invaded the compound.... the swarm of flies completely surrounded the base. Death then places his hands on the ground again.... Slowly things around started decaying and dying... their lifeforce was being drained to power up the zombies even further
> 
> "This time you won't escape" Death chuckle



Vanessa tapped her foot continuously. This "Death" was a joke. The undead were burned to ashes instantly and so were the flies. Anything that would come up again would face the same fate over and over again. Johnson started flickering in and out around "Death", constantly shooting multiple piercing bullets enhanced by his power.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 3, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Vanessa tapped her foot continuously. This "Death" was a joke. The undead were burned to ashes instantly and so were the flies. Anything that would come up again would face the same fate over and over again. Johnson started flickering in and out around "Death", constantly shooting multiple piercing bullets enhanced by his power.



Death faded into darkness as the bullets approach him.... 


"_My Master desires her_" a voice echoed throughout... more zombies started to raise up... they were coming from the netherworld and had fire spewing from their eyes...  

Death emerges from the shadows of Johnson.. wielding his scythe.. he quickly swung at the target aiming for the ribs..


----------



## Ice (Jun 3, 2013)

Vanessa was starting to grow annoyed. Master this, master that. Didn't skele-king over here have an original thought? She once again inceinerated the new skeletons to ashes. 

Meanwhile, Johnson saw the incoming blade headed towards him, quickly flickering above "Death" and sending multiple bullets towards his head at point-blank range before teleporting further away.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 3, 2013)

Death was struck by the bullets as they ignored his phasing... but due to him being dead... they couldn't kill him... 

"Mere bullets cannot kill me Human... I'm an the bringer of death and corruption..." 

Death twirled his Scythe with his hands and stuck the very earth... an ancient symbol emerge

"Twilight of Darkness... I summon thee... from the Netherworld.. arise... Hellhounds of the Netherworld..."

Black flames shoot from the symbol and dash directly at Johnson and Vanessa.


----------



## Ice (Jun 3, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Death was struck by the bullets as they ignored his phasing... but due to him being dead... they couldn't kill him...
> 
> "Mere bullets cannot kill me Human... I'm an the bringer of death and corruption..."
> 
> ...



Vanessa's eyes burned with a unholy fury that befitted one whom held total power over fire. This simpleton had dared to use fire against her? She grabbed hold of the strands that gave him control over the black fire, taking control and sending them back to their owner.
------------------
Sven could see the fight happening from his roof. He wondered if to interfere or not....


----------



## Byrd (Jun 3, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Vanessa's eyes burned with a unholy fury that befitted one whom held total power over fire. This simpleton had dared to use fire against her? She grabbed hold of the strands that gave him control over the black fire, taking control and sending them back to their owner.
> ------------------
> Sven could see the fight happening from his roof. He wondered if to interfere or not....




The Hellhounds disperses back into the netherworld as soon as they charged back at Death...

_"Hehehehehehe...."_  Death chuckle like a old woman...  He open his mouth out as a dark mist emerges.... Darkness will descend into the land and things will wither and die..



_"I Hope you fight as well as you do in the abyss of the dark"
_

More undead appeared on the battlefield, wielding shields & swords.... Death was clearly prepared for a war... Death then vanishes into the darkness


----------



## Ice (Jun 4, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> The Hellhounds disperses back into the netherworld as soon as they charged back at Death...
> 
> _"Hehehehehehe...."_  Death chuckle like a old woman...  He open his mouth out as a dark mist emerges.... Darkness will descend into the land and things will wither and die..
> 
> ...


As the mist erupted onto the field, the land itself started to die. Grass withered and the land blackened. Her face taut with anger, Vanessa slammed a large wave of fire, smashing into the mist. Attacking her was one thing but making war on the land she now called home? Her fire litted up the mist, repelling it with ease. Anticipating Death's summoning of more of the undead. She too created creatures of fire. Bursting onto the field were several large dragons, their body made of lava and capable of spurting out gouts of flame. The dragons charged towards the skeletons, blind hate in their eyes.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 4, 2013)

The Queen herself was watching the battlefield.... from her throne.

_"Struggle all you want, woman... your soul & body will be mines"_ she smiled.... 

Elsewhere... the city was completely destroyed by the zombie... there were millions of dead and all their souls were sent to Maou. The zombie then begin to melt and wither away.. its mission was complete.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Death watched as the dragons tore through the undead with their fierce rage... 

"Master, is it ok if I can channel your energies" he mutter to him as a black crimson-like flame appeared in his hand....

_Go right ahead_

The flame then drop and hit the ground.... instantly chains erupted from the surface and headed towards the dragons, Vanessa & Johnson. There were hundreds of thousands of these chains and they weren't ordinary.


----------



## Ice (Jun 4, 2013)

"Two can play at that game", Vanessa muttered, her own flaming chains moving to intercept Death's while her dragons rushed to meet him. She summoned even more dragons from the ground, protecting her and Johnson.
----------------------------------------------
Sven continued sitting on his bike, watching the rapidly growing battle.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 4, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> "Two can play at that game", Vanessa muttered, her own flaming chains moving to intercept Death's while her dragons rushed to meet him. She summoned even more dragons from the ground, protecting her and Johnson.
> ----------------------------------------------
> Sven continued sitting on his bike, watching the rapidly growing battle.



The chains collided but more chains begin to emerge from the ground... They were coming from the netherworld...   

Death just stood there as the dragons approach him... his form slowly begins to shift into a female with a scythe..


----------



## Ice (Jun 5, 2013)

As more chains were summoned by Death, Vanessa in turn conjured more. They clashed repeatedly, a sign that this was getting nowhere.

Two of the dragons lept onto Death, while the rest hurled fire at him.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 5, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> As more chains were summoned by Death, Vanessa in turn conjured more. They clashed repeatedly, a sign that this was getting nowhere.
> 
> Two of the dragons lept onto Death, while the rest hurled fire at him.



The dragons tore through death and he was consumed by the flames of the dragons... nothing remained of him but a few meters away from them was a female clothed in a cloak wielding a scythe with a reddish blade attached...

"I hope you had fun playing with my servant mortal" she giggled... wielding a skeleton head in her hands... 

She proceeds to walk towards the dragons, tossing the skeleton up and downwards, not showing a care in this world...


----------



## kluang (Jun 5, 2013)

Africa

Neo Alexandria

The Golden Pharaoh is watching the battle between Death and Vanessa through one of his spy camera and the Pyramidas equipment is calculating the power that both parties use from the visual and the sensors of the camera.

"........."


----------



## Ice (Jun 5, 2013)

Vanessa turned her head towards the newcomer. "Don't you idiots have anything new to say? It's always mortal this mortal that. And you always go 'I'm soooo much stronger that you', it's getting old." Unsheathing her own spear in return, Gungnir, she took her own stance.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 5, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Vanessa turned her head towards the newcomer. "Don't you idiots have anything new to say? It's always mortal this mortal that. And you always go 'I'm soooo much stronger that you', it's getting old." Unsheathing her own spear in return, Gungnir, she took her own stance.



The woman continued forward and touches one of the dragons... he was instantly burned to a crisp..

"You need to work of your summons" she mutters to the woman wielding the spear. She then turns to the woman and introduces herself...

"I am called Maou" she smiles... she proceeds to walk past the other dragons heading to Vanessa...

"I came here for you, see you have something I want" she says while walking


----------



## Ice (Jun 5, 2013)

The woman had just tried to burn a dragon made of lava....into a crisp. The dragon reformed from the earth below it, lunging towards her while the other dragons all breathed fire at her.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 5, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> The woman had just tried to burn a dragon made of lava....into a crisp. The dragon reformed from the earth below it, lunging towards her while the other dragons all breathed fire at her.



Maou wasn't there at the location of the attack as an incredible explosion resulted from it... she instantly appeared at the location near Johnson. 

"Shall you be the first to go" 

A scythe materialized swinging right at the side of Johnson... Maou was just sitting downwards tossing the skull up and down again... She was clearly toying with them...


----------



## kluang (Jun 6, 2013)

"ENOUGH!!!!" a thunderous voice boom through out the battlefield. Up in the sky a gigantic white dragon slowly descend and stands before Maou. The dragon coat produces a bright white aura and its mane flows gently and its eyes look at Maou.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 6, 2013)

kluang said:


> "ENOUGH!!!!" a thunderous voice boom through out the battlefield. Up in the sky a gigantic white dragon slowly descend and stands before Maou. The dragon coat produces a bright white aura and its mane flows gently and its eyes look at Maou.



Maou unable to recognize who this person was, stop her attack.... 

"Who are you"? she asked 

Maou eyed the dragon with a puzzled look on her face....


----------



## kluang (Jun 6, 2013)

The dragon reverted itself and becomes a human. He have long white hair and his cloths are white. There's a full moon symbol on his forehead. "Maou. What are you doing in Australia?"ask Fatalis and he glances at Vanessa and he begin surmised either Vanessa or Johnson is her target but he wanted to hear Maou speak her reason. He looks at Maou straight into her eyes and he's clearly not afraid of her.

He is King Fatalis, one of the Sixth.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 6, 2013)

kluang said:


> The dragon reverted itself and becomes a human. He have long white hair and his cloths are white. There's a full moon symbol on his forehead. "Maou. What are you doing in Australia?"ask Fatalis and he glances at Vanessa and he begin surmised either Vanessa or Johnson is her target but he wanted to hear Maou speak her reason.



Maou shrugs as she realizes who she was talking to and saids

"I have my reasons and I'm not obligated to tell you, do not interfere... fool"

Maou snaps her fingers and several scythes materialize in front of her. She clearly wasn't gonna let her plans be hindered or interfered with, even if it meant challenging another sixth.


----------



## kluang (Jun 6, 2013)

"You're the fool here." and white flame began appearing around his fist. "I command the White Flame, little girl. The hottest and the purest of of all the flame." and Fatalis construct several blade made out of pure white flame to counter Maou.

"My flame may not be holy, but its more then enough to stop you."


----------



## Byrd (Jun 6, 2013)

kluang said:


> "You're the fool here." and white flame began appearing around his fist. "I command the White Flame, little girl. The hottest and the purest of of all the flame." and Fatalis construct several blade made out of pure white flame to counter Maou.
> 
> "My flame may not be holy, but its more then enough to stop you."



"You realize if we fight here the treaty will become null void right?"

Maou stood up and the scythe began to hover around her. The Skeleton in her hands turns to ash and is replace by a blackish flame... It was her magic... the one she commands.. the most destructive magic on the planet... 


Hellfire 

"This place would be turn inhabitable, are you sure you want to challenge me Fatalis" she says grinning evilly.

In her other hand, she was wielding a scythe, but this one had chains on it


----------



## kluang (Jun 6, 2013)

"I'm afraid I can't let you harm her. This woman is a suspect in the destruction of the Hub. Until the investigation and the trial is concluded, she is not to be harm until she is proven guilty or otherwise. If you want her, take her after the trial."


----------



## Byrd (Jun 6, 2013)

kluang said:


> "I'm afraid I can't let you harm her. This woman is a suspect in the destruction of the Hub. Until the investigation and the trial is concluded, she is not to be harm until she is proven guilty or otherwise. If you want her, take her after the trial. This is my land and this my LAW."



Maou ignores him and walks towards Vanessa.. she wasn't leaving here without her. The scythes hovering around her as the guard her from attacks.

"I'm not leaving here without her" she turn and spoke in a threaten tone... She was serious now.


----------



## kluang (Jun 6, 2013)

Interesting. What does that woman has that have Maou act like this. Fatalis watch as Maou moves past him and walks towards Vanessa. Among the Sixth her power is the strangest. And Fatalis will not sacrifice the treaty for a girl. 

But he can feel something doesn't add up.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 6, 2013)

kluang said:


> Interesting. What does that woman has that have Maou act like this. Fatalis watch as Maou moves past him and walks towards Vanessa. Among the Sixth her power is the strangest. And Fatalis will not sacrifice the treaty for a girl.
> 
> But he can feel something doesn't add up.



Maou kept walking... a sadist look finally emerge on her face. The body of Vanessa would make a fine host for the Queen. With it, she can achieve achieve a form closer to that of her netherworld self..  Her goal towards unleashing hell on Earth was finally in sight

"You are mines" she mutters, looking at Vanessa


----------



## manidk (Jun 7, 2013)

John and Akira awoke in a grassy clearing.

"Akira, your brother is kind of an asshole...  But it looks like you were right about him having ties with Aperture."

"I know, and I know...  We'll get him eventually, for now let's figure out where we are."

The two looked around the clearing, only seeing a dense cover of trees on all sides.

"Akira, you think you could... You know..."

Akira sighed.  "Why not."

He stood up, "climb on my back."

John obliged.

"WILD TRAILER!!!"  Akira mowed through the dense tree cover for about 100 yards before they came to a small, guard-shack like building.

"Shall we?"

John open the door, the shack had many monitors and computers, and various other office-type items.  A sign on the wall read exactly what they wanted it to.

Aperture Science-Facility ZX3

They looked at the door in front of them, it looked like it hadn't been open in quite some time.  John grabbed the door, but it wouldn't budge.  Eying a small jug of oil on the floor he dumped the oil out and used his ability the spread the oil to the hinges.

"Wanna give it a go now, Akira?"

"Sure."  Akira punched the door, blowing it apart.

John smirked. "That was plan B."

The two began to descend down a long, circular staircase, eventually reaching what looking like a control office at NASA or something.

"What have we stumbled ont-"

"Ah!  Welcome, gentlemen!  Kongou Banchou, I see you met you brother!"

A large man, almost the same size as Akira stood in front of a large monitor, smoking a cigar.

"Why don't we talk, name's Steven Armstron, I'm your bro's boss."


----------



## Ice (Jun 7, 2013)

*Yellow beauty burns gold*



Byrdman said:


> Maou kept walking... a sadist look finally emerge on her face. The body of Vanessa would make a fine host for the Queen. With it, she can achieve achieve a form closer to that of her netherworld self..  Her goal towards unleashing hell on Earth was finally in sight
> 
> "You are mines" she mutters, looking at Vanessa



"Johnson. Activate protocol Delta.", Vanessa ordered. 

"Roger that.", he replied, taking one last look at the two Sixth in front of him before teleporting away.

"I'm tired of you and your games bitch. You want a fight? You got it.", Vanessa announced. Vanessa's eyes started glowing, the image of two white suns replacing her irises. The air grew dry, the moisture sucked out of it. Gungnir was growing a brilliant white now, while Vanessa's own hair was a burning golden with yellow flames dancing around her.



"Let's dance."


----------



## kluang (Jun 7, 2013)

"Hmm...." and Fatalis backs away a bit. "Record all this. I want every detail." and up in the sky a satellite focus its scope and back in the Silver City the ground officers are scrambling and mobilizing all their equipment to fully record this battle.


----------



## manidk (Jun 7, 2013)

John and Akira were watching the battle between Vanessa and Maou on the large monitor behind Armstrong.

"See, boys, this is what kinda trouble you'll get into if you keep digging."

"We of The Sixth were there when Genesis exploded, and we received the brunt of it's gifts... Now why don't you be good little trouble makers and make something of your futures instead of going backwards?"

John readied himself.  "Sorry pal, can't do that."

Akira smirked, "Like I care, asshole, I'm gonna do this properly!!!"

"That's too bad then, I was hoping you could make yourselves of use eventually... But let's finish our current program before we switch to a tragedy."


----------



## Byrd (Jun 7, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> "Johnson. Activate protocol Delta.", Vanessa ordered.
> 
> "Roger that.", he replied, taking one last look at the two Sixth in front of him before teleporting away.
> 
> ...



_"I love it... your determination.. you spirit"_ Maou said with excitement. Her lust for the soul of Vanessa grew more potent. Maou was completely out of it.. her only desire was to seize Vanessa body as her own and conquer her very soul like so many others...

Black Flames begin to surround Maou causing the very landscape to shake.. The last time Maou was excited... she had wreck havoc across the world and was seal by the other sixth in her very own netherworld.. she can now only access this dimension through her avatars but she was still a great danger to the lands...

Maou sticks her arm out in front her, her palm facing Vanesa

"Try not to die" she exclaims as the entire area was consumed in a fiery explosion of hellfire...


----------



## Ice (Jun 7, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> _"I love it... your determination.. you spirit"_ Maou said with excitement. Her lust for the soul of Vanessa grew more potent. Maou was completely out of it.. her only desire was to seize Vanessa body as her own and conquer her very soul like so many others...
> 
> Black Flames begin to surround Maou causing the very landscape to shake.. The last time Maou was excited... she had wreck havoc across the world and was seal by the other sixth in her very own netherworld.. she can now only access this dimension through her avatars but she was still a great danger to the lands...
> 
> ...



As soon as the hellfire came into contact with Vanessa, they were extinguished. Fire would not dare to lay its hands on their master no matter what they were made of. Instead, white flame hounds were conjured, smashing their way towards Maou, Vanessa herself gliding on golden flames towards her, Gungnir at the ready.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 7, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> As soon as the hellfire came into contact with Vanessa, they were extinguished. Fire would not dare to lay its hands on their master no matter what they were made of. Instead, white flame hounds were conjured, smashing their way towards Maou, Vanessa herself gliding on golden flames towards her, Gungnir at the ready.



Maou casually walk towards the flames... the earth trembling with her every footsteps... Maou was thrilled, the scythe that surrounded her shot forward to meet the flames... Maou snaps her fingers as more scythe materialize across the battlefield... they were all different than the one she was wielding....

At the same time, chains broke through the ground itself and there were hundreds if not thousands of them... these chains raged through the city of Reach decimating the citizens and causing untold destruction... The chains also raged across the land targeting all that were here including the other sixth and Johnson as well..

It was as hell had finally descended upon the very land itself


----------



## Ice (Jun 7, 2013)

Maou's chains ripped through the city...

Which was no longer there. All she ripped through was an illusion. The city had long been teleported away.

Vanessa's own chains were already smashing through their darker counterparts, turning them into fragments. Her spear Gungnir was already hurtling through the air, aimed at Maou's head while her fire hounds were leaping at her. Everytime a scythe was summoned, it was burned to ashes immediately.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 7, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Maou's chains ripped through the city...
> 
> Which was no longer there. All she ripped through was an illusion. The city had long been teleported away.
> 
> Vanessa's own chains were already smashing through their darker counterparts, turning them into fragments. Her spear Gungnir was already hurtling through the air, aimed at Maou's head while her fire hounds were leaping at her. Everytime a scythe was summoned, it was burned to ashes immediately.



Chains continued to emerge smashing across the landscape.. Maou was walking straight at the attacks launched at her.... readying herself to swing her scythe.

"I hope this isn't the best you can do" Maou taunting the mortal before her..... Maou was thrilled at this battle, a mortal possessing this much power would make a fine host, she thought... Maou had the souls of countless heroes and villains.. ranging from the very feeble to the legendary... all increase her powers on the physical realm.. She was that much closer to coming back to this realm.. with Vanessa as an avatar... it may be possible. 



> News Report: Australia is currently receiving massive earthquakes ranging on the Richter Scale of 7 & 8. This is a state of emergency... we need help!!! Civilians are trapped in debris and there are fires everywhere.. We currently are looking into what is causing these earthquakes but we have detected an area where high energy is being collected...



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dr. No was watching this battle from his seat at the headquarters of the organization , glaring at Maou 

"Just what are you planning, Demon.... if you interfere with my plans... I shall destroy you" he said in a cold tone.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Terry after coming back from the city was watching the news on his television... He was amazed at the events going on and he ponders if to help the civilians...

"I hope there are others who can help"


----------



## Ice (Jun 7, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Chains continued to emerge smashing across the landscape.. Maou was walking straight at the attacks launched at her.... readying herself to swing her scythe.
> 
> "I hope this isn't the best you can do" Maou taunting the mortal before her..... Maou was thrilled at this battle, a mortal possessing this much power would make a fine host, she thought... Maou had the souls of countless heroes and villains.. ranging from the very feeble to the legendary... all increase her powers on the physical realm.. She was that much closer to coming back to this realm.. with Vanessa as an avatar... it may be possible.
> 
> ...


The spear Gungnir, true to its legend, ripped right into Maou's face, as it could not miss. The flame hounds formed a circle around her, preparing to strike. Vanessa coldly looked on, her face rife with cold fury.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 7, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> The spear Gungnir, true to its legend, ripped right into Maou's face, as it could not miss. The flame hounds formed a circle around her, preparing to strike. Vanessa coldly looked on, her face rife with cold fury.



The spear struck Maou, but it will take much much more to defeat her. Using her spacial powers... she instantly appear near Vanessa with a sadist look on her face as one had finally caught their prey.... the sky was darkening as raindrops begin to fill the battlefield... but tis was the rain of blood... the chains around her scythe were unraveling as if they had a will of their own.

"Hehehehehehe" 

"You are mines... all mines... no one can save you but continue to fight... PLEASE DO!!!"

Behind Maou... figures begin to emerge from the ground... dress in garments similar to those of high-ranking priest.. they immediately got down on their knees and worship their Lord..  

Maou raise her scythe in the air and swung it a Vanessa... a mighty shockwave blew the lands knock huge chunks of rock through the lands...


----------



## Ice (Jun 7, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> The spear struck Maou, but it will take much much more to defeat her. Using her spacial powers... she instantly appear near Vanessa with a sadist look on her face as one had finally caught their prey.... the sky was darkening as raindrops begin to fill the battlefield... but tis was the rain of blood... the chains around her scythe were unraveling as if they had a will of their own.
> 
> "Hehehehehehe"
> 
> ...


Gungnir flew back into her hands just in time to block Maou's scythe attack, but Vanessa was still pushed back by the sheer force. She smiled. Finally, a real challenge. The ground started melting around her, the amount of heat she was radiating was now lethal to a normal person. Somehow, the Sun broke through the rain to cast its rays onto her. She summoned up dragons made of golden fire, sending them towards the fanatics that had sprung up.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 7, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Gungnir flew back into her hands just in time to block Maou's scythe attack, but Vanessa was still pushed back by the sheer force. She smiled. Finally, a real challenge. The ground started melting around her, the amount of heat she was radiating was now lethal to a normal person. Somehow, the Sun broke through the rain to cast its rays onto her. She summoned up dragons made of golden fire, sending them towards the fanatics that had sprung up.



The priest were consumed in the golden fire but even as they was being destroyed... they continued to praise Maou... Maou swung again and again in a relentlessly assault ... the force of her attacks shattering the very landscape they stood on. Even though the Sun had manage to show itself.. the rain of blood didn't stop...


----------



## manidk (Jun 7, 2013)

"Hey, you guys wanna see something cool?"

John and Akira lay beaten on the ground.

_What a monster..._ John thought.

_I couldn't... Do it properly..._

"What could you possibly show us?"

"Watch this!  You're currently in a missile control facility, and I happen to have a 15 Kiloton nuke aimed right at this battle we're watching!"  Armstrong lit another cigar and inhaled deeply.  Slamming his hand on the launch button, the entire facility shook.

"E.T.A., 10 minutes.  I just couldn't resist!"


----------



## kluang (Jun 7, 2013)

"This is Fatalis to all the Sixth member." Fatalis flew upwards so he can watch the battle without interfering. "I have a good idea what Maou wants with that woman. If she gets that woman's body, it will be Valentine's Day massacre all over again. And this time, she will be expecting us to seal her."


----------



## Ice (Jun 7, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> The priest were consumed in the golden fire but even as they was being destroyed... they continued to praise Maou... Maou swung again and again in a relentlessly assault ... the force of her attacks shattering the very landscape they stood on. Even though the Sun had manage to show itself.. the rain of blood didn't stop...



The rain didn't stop, but everytime a droplet came into contact with the Sun's rays, it was gone. Vanessa easily dodged the Sixth's attacks, her pre-cog aiding her while smashing the place where Maou was situated with golden spears.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 7, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> The rain didn't stop, but everytime a droplet came into contact with the Sun's rays, it was gone. Vanessa easily dodged the Sixth's attacks, her pre-cog aiding her while smashing the place where Maou was situated with golden spears.



Due to Maou spacial powers, the spears never hit her as she instantly moved out of the way, she again swung... her attack ripping the landscape once more...  There was now an ocean of blood around them with only an opening where the sun rays were touching. 

"This is SOOO MUCH FUN" Maou stated in the mist of her attack.


----------



## manidk (Jun 7, 2013)

The numbers on the monitor continued to decrease.

"E.T.A., 5 minutes."


----------



## Ice (Jun 7, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Due to Maou spacial powers, the spears never hit her as she instantly moved out of the way, she again swung... her attack ripping the landscape once more...  There was now an ocean of blood around them with only an opening where the sun rays were touching.
> 
> "This is SOOO MUCH FUN" Maou stated in the mist of her attack.



A second sun formed around Vanessa, burning away the ocean of blood that surrounded them. The ground previously melting, was now turned into lava. And Vanessa just stood there.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 7, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> A second sun formed around Vanessa, burning away the ocean of blood that surrounded them. The ground previously melting, was now turned into lava. And Vanessa just stood there.



Maou was too thrilled now.. a translucent flame was around her hand... it was different from the hellfire she conjure up... this very flame is the reason she was named Maou... its the very essence of the hellfire that she manage to tap into,... the true forbidden flame... 


_"Netherfire"_ she mutter.. and she glares at Vanessa. 

"Not even I can fully control this power on this realm mortal" she hisses... These flames were the true Hellfire that only Maou herself can use but even then its dangerous even to her... a sixth... was one of the reasons she was deem too dangerous on the lands... these flames do not burn or display heat... they simply causes things to cease being.. one could state that they burn away the "origins" of life itself. 

Maou twitched as she held the flames in her hand... she then opens up her hands and releases the fire....


----------



## manidk (Jun 8, 2013)

"And here... We... Go!"

The nuke was now 1km above the ground.

It would burst at 540m.

Or, about 5 seconds.


----------



## kluang (Jun 8, 2013)

*Port Le Bien*

Ezreal is using his power  help the trap citizen of his city but alone he cant do much. Then suddenly the Silver City appear above them and Zisam leads a number of emergency staff and aid the port city.

"You're Zisam..."

"Talk later. We need to help them."

"Thank you."


----------



## Byrd (Jun 8, 2013)

The entire area.. landscape slowly cease to be... corroding from existence.. All around Maou.. things were fading away and she noticed the bomb in the air.... 

"Heh" she smirk.. things were disappearing... the ocean of blood... the flowers... her own zombies was ceasing to be from her flames...

She then points into the sky waiting the blast


----------



## kluang (Jun 8, 2013)

Fatalis looks at the bomb in the sky. "Typical Armstrong response." and he transform into his dragon form and retreat from the area.


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> The entire area.. landscape slowly cease to be... corroding from existence.. All around Maou.. things were fading away and she noticed the bomb in the air....
> 
> "Heh" she smirk.. things were disappearing... the ocean of blood... the flowers... her own zombies was ceasing to be from her flames...
> 
> She then points into the sky waiting the blast



Vanessa was struggling. For the first time in her life, she encountered a flame that refused to bend to her will. It was as if it was alive. It was impossible to control it.

But she would not falter.

Instead, she guided the flame. It flowed towards the missile, erasing it. But she was now utterly exhausted. She could no longer fight.


----------



## manidk (Jun 8, 2013)

"Well, that was fuckin' anticlimactic."  Armstrong threw the cigar down.

"I guess I could send another... Nah, it'll just end up the same.  So anyways, guys, shall we continue?"


----------



## Byrd (Jun 8, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Vanessa was struggling. For the first time in her life, she encountered a flame that refused to bend to her will. It was as if it was alive. It was impossible to control it.
> 
> But she would not falter.
> 
> Instead, she guided the flame. It flowed towards the missile, erasing it. But she was now utterly exhausted. She could no longer fight.



The hand of Maou started to also corroding..... the flames were indeed too dangerous... even for a sixth.

"Urgh" she groaned, trying to stagger to Vanessa...

_"Mortal... offer me your soul and I can grant you powers beyond your wildest  dreams... I have seen your strength"_ 

Maou continued to stagger to Vanessa as the corrosion spreaded to her arms... this avatar wasn't strong enough to hold the flames and was paying dearly for it.

"Hurry or would you prefer death"?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 8, 2013)

The war broke out between the three families, Valencio and the head of the Fortuna family were making their way towards their destination. The streets were filling with the Cabrina and Fortuna soldiers, guns firing at a rate the city had never seen before. If they were successful in their capture of this building and taking over the Destreeto Family, The Cabrina would control three out of seven districts, combining the three families into one singular unit. That would increase their fire power and aid them in taking down the other four smaller families with little to no resistance. There would be no guarantee though that the men could withstand the Destreeto's assault, they had much better weapons and fewer regard for human life than the fortuna. But they didn't have the training of the Cabrina family. 

Bullets whizzed past the men, Valencio teleports his group inside of the building, There would be no worry there. They building itself wasn't very hard to lay out and he had studied it for years. He knew every nook and cranny. "Alright." Valencio steps forward, "the full assault begins now."


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> The hand of Maou started to also corroding..... the flames were indeed too dangerous... even for a sixth.
> 
> "Urgh" she groaned, trying to stagger to Vanessa...
> 
> ...



Vanessa would never bow to Maou, even if the cost would be her life. She closed her eyes, a tear slipping. In the end, she didn't even manage to find her brother. She murmured to herself, "big brother..."

Sven heard her. It was his sister. The sister he thought dead. The sister he had mourned. The sister who became a villain. The sister who was about to die. 

Die.

DIE.

He would not. Could not let that happen. His eyes flared into a cold silver, a blue star replacing each iris. Around him, the temperature plunged into the absolute zero territory. Unconsciously, he combined his two powers together, a feat he himself thought impossible. His body hurtled towards his sister at an incredible speed.

Vanessa looked up, expecting to see a scythe swinging towards her. What she saw however, was different. A man stood in front of her, his whole body glowing an unearthly silver. The sheer hatred focused on Maou staggered even her. Who was he?


----------



## Byrd (Jun 8, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Vanessa would never bow to Maou, even if the cost would be her life. She closed her eyes, a tear slipping. In the end, she didn't even manage to find her brother. She murmured to herself, "big brother..."
> 
> Sven heard her. It was his sister. The sister he thought dead. The sister he had mourned. The sister who became a villain. The sister who was about to die.
> 
> ...



"Hehehehehehehehe" Maou laugh... the corrosion spreading ever further...

She looks at Vanessa with those sadist eyes of hers and licks her tongue.  The scythe she wield dematerializes and with that, Maou just stood there...

"I will return mortal... your soul will be mines... you can never escape me... "  

The corrosion took the remaining parts of Maou avatar, leaving not a trace... The landscape was completely in a mess and the sheer destruction of it was quite impressive.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In the Netherworld...

Maou was sitting on her throne, smiling with a look of satisfaction on her face 

"Hehehehehehe, you past Vanessa... I will take it.. all of it"

A massive army surrounded the palace.. numbering in the millions... all undead.. from the weak and feeble.. to the legendary... and all had bowed down to Maou


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> "Hehehehehehehehe" Maou laugh... the corrosion spreading ever further...
> 
> She looks at Vanessa with those sadist eyes of hers and licks her tongue.  The scythe she wield dematerializes and with that, Maou just stood there...
> 
> ...



Sven looked at the spot where Maou was last. He swore to kill her the next time. Sixth or not. Turning around, he let out a small, weak smile, "Hello little sister."

"Big....brother?", she asked softly before lapsing in unconsciousness. Sven caught her as she fell, carrying her to his bike Fenrir, before driving off to the nearest city available.


----------



## Ice (Jun 9, 2013)

Vanessa could feel the ground moving beneath her, the roar of an engine ringing out in her ears. She looked up and she saw silver hair. A glimmer of recognition entered her eyes before she fell back into her exhausted-fuelled sleep.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 16, 2013)

Zeno looked at the remains of the cyborg frame in front of them. 

"Nice," he said. "How does it work?"

"Sorry, that's a secret," Etrio said. "But if you help me with a little job, I might be able to tell you...and maybe help you find a new vehicle."

"You're not going anywhere!" the cyborg leader said. "Men, open fire until we break that damn thing!" 

"But it'll just use those blasts to kill us!" one of the cyborgs replied. "So what," the leader said. "As long as one of us is alive-"

"Wait, that girl," another said, pointing at Eta. "I knew I remembered her. I think we were supposed to phone in on that special radio if we find her."

"Oh right," said the leader as he pulled the radio out of his pouch. "Attention, we have found the target, I repeat, we have found the target. We need backup, send in the A.R.C Buster! And some Striders as well!"

"A.R.C what-now's?" Zeno said as he turned to the others. "Please tell me one of you knows what that is."

Eta's eyes widened. _No, it can't be them. They don't know that I'm here... Do they?_

Zeno looked at the worry on her face. "Eta, you okay?"

Unfortunately, there was no time for that. Some..things happened. Suddenly what looked to be a clear sky turned into a sunset. It was as if time moved several hours ahead. Either that or they moved.

"Uh, did anyone just catch the change in scenery?" 

"What just happened?" Eta said. 

That was then she sensed it. Suddenly, a group of five...no, six men flashed on her area, all of them fairly close, and coming straight to them. And coming on the edge of her area was-

"Guys, we need to-" 

And then it started.

A group of five armored soldiers flashed into existence. All equipped with swords and  _Stealth camo,_ she thought. _That'd explain why I didn't see them, but why couldn't I-_

"Thank you for your help. Unfortunately," one of the armored men said as they all stabbed and shot the remaining cyborgs. "You're now a liability. We are very sorry."

"You motherf-" he screamed before his neck was rippped. Eta looked on in horror.

_They are. This is bad, we aren't prepared for this. Wait, there's only five of them here. Where's the sixth one I-_

Coming from above, seemingly dropping from the sky, the crew saw the sixth man- or woman, as the case may be- dropping down, standing on top of what looked like a ten-foot mech. 

"It's been quite a while, Eta."


----------

